# IMAP pour gmail



## maousse (24 Octobre 2007)

youhou, c'est cool ! L'acc&#232;s IMAP est maintenant disponible pour gmail. Pour l'instant, il faut que votre interface soit r&#233;gl&#233;e sur l'anglais(US), et se d&#233;connecter/reconnecter, si l'option n'appara&#238;t pas encore.

http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/10/23/gmail-gets-imap/


----------



## whereismymind (24 Octobre 2007)

maousse a dit:


> youhou, c'est cool ! L'accès IMAP est maintenant disponible pour gmail. Pour l'instant, il faut que votre interface soit réglée sur l'anglais(US), et se déconnecter/reconnecter, si l'option n'apparaît pas encore.
> 
> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/10/23/gmail-gets-imap/




Ah merci, je l'avais pas encore, je me demandais pourquoi. :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2007)

tr&#232;s bien ca !

Sauf que la bidouille "passer par interface US" ne marche pas partout

( de Paris , rien de chang&#233

A mon avis normal 
Comme souvent concernant les nouveaut&#233;s gmail , ca d&#233;marre par les USA avant de s'&#233;tendre au reste du monde 
( le site au dessus s'adresse prioritairement &#224; des am&#233;ricains)


----------



## whereismymind (24 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> très bien ca !
> 
> Sauf que la bidouille "passer par interface US" ne marche pas partout
> 
> ...



Bon bah très bien, si ça vient d'arriver aux States, y'a plus que 6 mois d'attente chez nous :love:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2007)

non non pas toujours
 C'est concernant gmail parfois quelques jours - semaines

On remarque en passant que gmail a déjà une FAQ dédiée ( en anglais)


----------



## Cinquante (24 Octobre 2007)

Ca marche tr&#232;s bien, mise &#224; part que pour l'instant j'ai des probl&#232;mes d'encodage


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2007)

Desole de faire mon idiot (quoi que je n'ai pas besoin de me forcer ) mais a quoi sert Imap ?​


----------



## tarabeich (24 Octobre 2007)

J'ai des problèmes pour synchroniser ma boîte Gmail avec le logiciel "Mail".

Je ne vois vraiment pas d'où vient le problème...

J'ai entré toutes les infos de mon compte et ça ne marche toujours pas...

Quand je sur "synchroniser compte Gmail" rien ne se passe et un point d'exclamation apparaît à côté de l'icône "Boîte de Réception"


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2007)

En passant 
il a y a pas mal de fils sur un sujet li&#233;  Mail et imap et les r&#233;glages  et solutions


----------



## tarabeich (24 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> En passant
> il a y a pas mal de fils sur un sujet lié  Mail et imap et les réglages  et solutions



Ok, je vais chercher ça.

Désolé pour le dérangement.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Desole de faire mon idiot (quoi que je n'ai pas besoin de me forcer ) mais a quoi sert Imap ?​


A rien 
 

- mode un peu plus serieux 
 concretement sans aucune tech 

En gros  ca te permet de gerer tout ton courrier à partir de differentes machines en ayant tout à jour sur ton logiciel de messagerie

Pour avantages et inconvénients(mineurs)  , il y a des tonnes de sites ou fils


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Ok, je vais chercher ça.
> 
> Désolé pour le dérangement.


le prends pas à l'envers
ce service étant nouveau ( cette nuit) difficile de déterminer si c'est un souci gmail ou Imap sur ton Mail
c'est pourquoi un tour vers les sujets Mail-imap peut déblayer un peu


----------



## zerozerosix (24 Octobre 2007)

TROOOOOOOOP PUISSANT   

Désolé j'ai pas lu tout le fil mais c'est une excellente nouvelle. Chez moi ça se synchronise parfaitement avec Apple Mail, la poubelle fonctionne enfin correctement (pas comme chez Free où je n'arrivait pas à la vider).

Bref le bonheur... Et top du top Gmail peut récupérer mes mail sur mon compte free... enfin une seule adresse portable sur toutes les plateformes, qui marche avec tous les FAI... Une adresse à vie. Enfin sauf si Google fait faillite, mais ma boule de cristal me dit que c'est pas pour demain matin  ...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2007)

Autant je trouve que gmail est un bon service autant je pr&#233;conise une certaine prudence, surtout si on combine centralisation gmail ( des autres comptes pop non gmail) et imap
A ce moment l&#224; toute votre correspondance  repose sur gmail et la base de donn&#233;es de votre compte en ligne.

Si pour une raison quelconque  , incident technique chez gmail ou m&#234;me piratage de compte ( on a eu m&#234;me des exemples ici) il n'y a plus d'acc&#232;s, ou base de donn&#233;es tronqu&#233;e,  bancale vide etc , vous n'avez plus rien
C'est l&#224; que POP a des avantages avec archives sur DD (et concernant gmail archives en sup en ligne)

Comme disent les grand - m&#232;res " ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le m&#234;me panier"
Et cot&#233; panier:
Je rappelle que gmail sp&#233;cifie dans ses conditions se d&#233;gager de toute responsabilit&#233; en cas de souci de leur cot&#233; et ne pas garantir une restauration de compte si incident


----------



## quetzal (24 Octobre 2007)

Bon, et finalement, il faut mettre son compte en anglais ou pas pour pouvoir profiter de l'IMAP sous Gmail ? Quelle est la procédure ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2007)

Normlement tu n'as rien &#224; faire 
gmail le mettra quand il le mettra
Certains cette nuit avaient constat&#233; qu'en allant sur english US ca  leur sortait l'option
Ce ne sont que des bidouilles
google n'est pas idiot , ce service sera mis en place , en douceur , comme cela a &#233;t&#233; le cas pour les autres services.


----------



## zerozerosix (25 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Autant je trouve que gmail est un bon service autant je préconise une certaine prudence, surtout si on combine centralisation gmail ( des autres comptes pop non gmail) et imap
> A ce moment là toute votre correspondance  repose sur gmail et la base de données de votre compte en ligne.
> 
> Si pour une raison quelconque  , incident technique chez gmail ou même piratage de compte ( on a eu même des exemples ici) il n'y a plus d'accès, ou base de données tronquée,  bancale vide etc , vous n'avez plus rien
> ...



Je comprend pas bien ton raisonnement : j'utilise désormais Gmail en IMAP avec copie locale des messages/pièces jointes sur mon iMac.
Si mon Mac explose, il me reste les données stockées sur les serveurs Gmail.
Si Gmail explose, il me reste les copies locales de mes mails.
Si les deux explosent en même temps, c'est probablement qu'une météorite géante vient de frapper la terre et alors je me fous royalement de mes mails.

Dans tout ça je ne vois pas ou POP fait mieux (pas de sauvegarde en ligne, obligation de réaliser soi même ses sauvegardes).


----------



## Cinquante (25 Octobre 2007)

zerozerosix as tu avec quelques personnes des problèmes d'encodage, genre ? à la place des lettres accentués ? Ou il n'y a que mon compte  Je précise que je n'ai pas ces problèmes avec le compte en pop.


----------



## zerozerosix (25 Octobre 2007)

Cinquante a dit:


> zerozerosix as tu avec quelques personnes des problèmes d'encodage, genre ? à la place des lettres accentués ? Ou il n'y a que mon compte  Je précise que je n'ai pas ces problèmes avec le compte en pop.



Effectivement j'ai quelques mails qui arrivent avec des ? à la place des accents... Je n'ai pas encore bien identifié d'où venait le pb (j'ai l'impression que ce sont les mails au format texte seul, en html ça passe impec)... à creuser.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Je comprend pas bien ton raisonnement : j'utilise d&#233;sormais Gmail en IMAP avec copie locale des messages/pi&#232;ces jointes sur mon iMac.
> Si mon Mac explose, il me reste les donn&#233;es stock&#233;es sur les serveurs Gmail.
> Si Gmail explose, il me reste les copies locales de mes mails.
> Si les deux explosent en m&#234;me temps, c'est probablement qu'une m&#233;t&#233;orite g&#233;ante vient de frapper la terre et alors je me fous royalement de mes mails.
> ...


mon raisonnement est une simple exposition de l'effet d'imap en particulier sur un des risques du " tout en ligne".
Je n'ai absolument pas expos&#233; les strat&#233;gies pour  y remedier
(comme la tienne par exemple)
j'aurai du etre plus complet et l&#224; tu aurais mieux compris

Pop (gmail , je ne parle que de gmail) avec le bon r&#233;glage de preferences Mail et en ligne;  il y a automatiquement double sauvegarde ( sur Mac et en ligne). C'est facile, gmail et Mail font ca tr&#232;s bien tout seuls.

Imap  en utilisation "brute" =>*pas* d'archives locales , tout est en ligne

toi tu fais des archives en plus 
 et* tu as bigrement raison*

Comme ca c'est plus clair  

Je le redis autrement
m&#234;me si gmail est costaud , ca reste un &#233;lement qui ne d&#233;pend pas de l'utilisateur
Pr&#233;caution &#224; prendre: Faire des sauvegardes supplementaires 
Sauvegardes  non bas&#233;es sur le m&#234;me compte en ligne
Il y a divers choix
 en local:  sur le mac , DD externe 
 en ligne , sur un autre compte email, sur un site de stockage virtuel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pop (gmail , je ne parle que de gmail) avec le bon réglage de preferences Mail et en ligne;  il y a automatiquement double sauvegarde ( sur Mac et en ligne). C'est facile, gmail et Mail font ca très bien tout seuls.


Je suis bien d'accord. D'ailleurs, je pense que je vais garder mon gmail comme ça.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2007)

la manip pour " attendre" la venue d'imap a &#233;t&#233; officiellement mise dans l'aide gmail
( passer en english US))

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=79344


----------



## zerozerosix (25 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> mon raisonnement est une simple exposition de l'effet d'imap en particulier sur un des risques du " tout en ligne".
> Je n'ai absolument pas exposé les stratégies pour  y remedier
> (comme la tienne par exemple)
> j'aurai du etre plus complet et là tu aurais mieux compris
> ...



Apple Mail en utilisation "brute" rappatrie les mails et les pièces jointes sur son ordinateur. A mon avis IMAP est la technologie d'avenir des mails et POP est amené à crever dans d'atroces souffrances. Les sauvegardes sont comme toujours de la responsabilité de l'utilisateur et POP n'est ni mieux, ni plus sécurisé qu'IMAP. En plus la sauvegarde "force brute" sans distinction de Gmail en mode POP impose de conserver en ligne tous les mails vides de sens comme "OK on se rappelle" "oui oui je suis d'accord", etc

L'utilisation principale d'IMAP se conçoit principalement comme une technologie de synchronisation des emails entre le serveur et l'ordinateur client, et pas comme un système de consultation en ligne exclusif à mon avis 

Bref IMAP powaaaa, POP RIP


----------



## turlututu (29 Octobre 2007)

Cinquante a dit:


> zerozerosix as tu avec quelques personnes des problèmes d'encodage, genre ? à la place des lettres accentués ? Ou il n'y a que mon compte  Je précise que je n'ai pas ces problèmes avec le compte en pop.



Bonjour,

Je confirme : moi aussi j'ai ces problèmes d'encodage avec les lettres accentuées.
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que ça fontionne parfaitement sur l'iphone par contre. Le souci donc donc être du côté de Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

up

c'est officiel

les comptes gmail du monde entier ont l'option imap depuis  le premier


conseil: si vous souhaitez revenir en arri&#232;re simplement je vous conseille un backup de Mail +plists avant de plonger

(perso je plonge pas sur mes comptes principaux voire pas du tout)

edit
pour l'instant il faut encore basculer ses parametres en affichage  "english ( US)"

et l'aide est encore qu'en anglais


----------



## TyMor (2 Novembre 2007)

Ca marche bien... mais parfois lorsque j'envoie un email via Mail en IMAP, il apparait comme ayant été envoyé 4/5 fois depuis les éléments envoyés de Mail et pareil dans les sent messages de gmail...

Ce qui est un peu gênant quand le destinataire n'est ni de la famille, ni un ami :rateau: 

Quelqu'un a eu le même problème ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

L&#224; faudra fouiller les sites ( surtout americains car ce furent eux  les premiers servis et les premiers &#224; pointer les bizarreries)

afin de voir si ce n'est pas du &#224; la gestion differente dans Mail et gmail de quelques classements ( dont poubelle et envoy&#233;s)
De ce que j'ai vu il faut en tenir compte

 off topic  waow ! 32 personnes sur le fil , enfin officiellement !


----------



## intra (2 Novembre 2007)

Moi ce qui m'agace pas mal est le fait que les autres comptes qui passent par gmail soient controll&#233;s une fois toutes les heures. Je m'etais rejouit du fait que l'IMAP etait finalement disponible pour gmail et que finalement je pouvais avoir un webmail digne de ce nom et tous mes mails identiques sur mes ordis (travail et priv&#233. Le fait est que en rattachant mon compte au bureau sur gmail je recois les mails de travail avec un retard enorme. Je me domande donc si je ne vais pas trouver une autre solution..


----------



## Meow the Catz (2 Novembre 2007)

Il y a un probl&#232;me avec l'imap gmail, et je ne sais pas si c'est du &#224; apple mail ou &#224; gmail. Si on laisse activ&#233; "enregistrer les brouillons sur le serveur", alors au fur et &#224; mesure qu'on compose un message, il enregistre bien les brouillons sur le serveur, mais dans le dossier inbox. Ce qui fait que dans notre dossier inbox on a plein de messages non termin&#233;s dans le fil de la conversation. Heureusement le destinataire ne re&#231;oit qu'un seul message, celui termin&#233;, mais c'est un peu g&#233;nant quand m&#234;me.
Et puis de toute fa&#231;on je trouve l'interface webmail de gmail tr&#232;s bien faite et avec plus de possibilit&#233;s que la version imap...

(donc &#231;a r&#233;pond &#224; la question ci-dessus je pense)

Moi aussi j'ai des probl&#232;mes d'encodage des mails.

Sinon concernant les sauvegardes j'avoue que jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent je ne m'en pr&#233;occupe pas... parce que j'utilisais gmail exclusivement en webmail, tout simplement parce que si je rapatrie les mails en pop sur mon mac, &#231;a veut dire que je ne peux plus les consulter du boulot par exemple, et &#231;a je ne le veux pas...

A moins d'utiliser la fonctionnalit&#233; de gmail pour les garder quand m&#234;me sur le serveur.

Mais les mails envoy&#233;s, avec un compte pop, ne sont pas stock&#233;s sur le serveur gmail il me semble... et &#231;a peut &#234;tre g&#233;nant...

Concernant les mails du travail, plut&#244;t que de les checker &#224; partir de gmail, tu ne peux pas faire une simple redirection &#224; partir de ton compte du travail sur ta messagerie gmail?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

il n'y a aucune indication de la fr&#233;quence de controle de Mail Fetcher
1 heure est une valeur sortie de nulle part ( et mentionn&#233;e par des posteurs  dans d'anciennes  discussions des groups gmail, mais absolument rien d'officiel )
je reste tr&#232;s sceptique car par experience concrete je recois des messages (non gmail) &#224; des cadences bien superieures , parfois quasi instantan&#233;ment

( et rien n'empeche , en ligne de cliquer " fetch now")


----------



## jujuhtst (2 Novembre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> parce que j'utilisais gmail exclusivement en webmail, tout simplement parce que si je rapatrie les mails en pop sur mon mac, ça veut dire que je ne peux plus les consulter du boulot par exemple, et ça je ne le veux pas...


Tu peux laisser les copies sur le serveur et les messages envoyés apparaissent aussi sur le serveur (si c'est bien rêglé).

L'IMAP propose tout cela et même "plus" : la consultation du dossier "SPAM", qui n'est pas visible en POP.
Parfois j'ai des courriers qui sont noté SPAM par Gmail donc si je n'utilise pas le webmail (qd utilisation du pop) et bien je ne vois pas les messages, alors qu'en IMAP : SI


----------



## Meow the Catz (2 Novembre 2007)

L'avantage que je vois à continuer à utiliser le webmail gmail plutôt que l'imap, c'est pour les fonctionnalités de gmail comme l'archivage de messages ou de taguer des messages dans diverses rubriques. Je ne crois pas que ça soit disponible via imap, si ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

mais si 
Et ca va m&#234;me tr&#232;s loin car les bal dans mail deviennnent des labels dans gmail ( si elles ont des noms differents du label )


----------



## Meow the Catz (2 Novembre 2007)

Intéressant 

Bon alors le seul truc pour que je me décide à utiliser mail à la place du webmail, c'est la correction de ce problème d'encodage... et peut-être aussi la correction de ce bug de mail qui fait que ça ne marche pas de le lancer en mode masqué...

Mais bon d'un autre côté le webmail de gmail est si bien fait... pourquoi s'en passer ? 

Ah oui une question... Quand on récupère les mails en imap sur gmail, il copie les messages en local aussi sur le mac, ou alors c'est vraiment de l'imap direct ? Genre si la boite gmail crash, ou qu'on a perdu la connexion internet, est-ce qu'on peut toujours lire ses mails ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

c'est simple 
quand tu es connect&#233; imap et Mail sont synchro
Quand tu es d&#233;connect&#233; Mail a une archive locale
( qui changera &#224; connection suivante)


----------



## intra (2 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il n'y a aucune indication de la fréquence de controle de Mail Fetcher
> 1 heure est une valeur sortie de nulle part ( et mentionnée par des posteurs  dans d'anciennes  discussions des groups gmail, mais absolument rien d'officiel )
> je reste très sceptique car par experience concrete je recois des messages (non gmail) à des cadences bien superieures , parfois quasi instantanément
> 
> ( et rien n'empeche , en ligne de cliquer " fetch now")



Une heure c'etait un estimation appoxiamtive. Reste le fait que je ne suis envoyé un mail a 15h16 et je l'ai recu a 16h18. J'ai remarque quand meme que la frequence de fetching semble changer de maniere inconnue. Regardez par example mon historique. Il fatu dire aussi que j'ai mit mon compte non gmail par defaut (je ne sais pas si ca change quelques choses).

Fri, Nov 2, 2007 at 1:50 PM	No mails fetched.
Fri, Nov 2, 2007 at 1:37 PM	No mails fetched.
Fri, Nov 2, 2007 at 1:26 PM	No mails fetched.
Fri, Nov 2, 2007 at 1:16 PM	No mails fetched.
Fri, Nov 2, 2007 at 1:07 PM	No mails fetched.

en tous cas je vais fare plus attention a l'avenir.

Autre chose: j'ai configuré mon Mail a la maison et au boulot avec le compte IMAG de gmail. Je recois donc tous mes mail sur le deux ordis. Le fait est que quand je recois un mail pour le boulot j'aimerais reponder de la meme adresse (celle du bulot donc) et equivalent pour les mails privé. Par defaut au dbut j'avais toujours celle de gmail (la privée donc) e maintenant que j''ai mis par default celle du bulot j'ai toujours celle-la. Sur Mail.app il y a pas moyen, apparemment, de changer l'adresse d'ou on envoit le mail a difference de l'interface web de Gmail. Est ce que je me trompe?

Vous avez une solution?

PS: meme en selectionant l'option "Reply from the same address the message was sent to." dans gmail je n'arrive pas a envoyer le mail d'ou je veux


----------



## Meow the Catz (2 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si mail gère les identités multiples comme firefox, mais s'il le fait ben tu te créés des alias de ton adresse gmail avec une autre adresse de reply.

S'il ne le fait pas tu te créé des comptes pop bidon qui ne sont jamais récupérés avec un nom d'utilisateur et adresse.

Sinon à partir de gmail tu peux te créer plusieurs identités, et je trouve que ça marche bien.


----------



## intra (2 Novembre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si mail g&#232;re les identit&#233;s multiples comme firefox, mais s'il le fait ben tu te cr&#233;&#233;s des alias de ton adresse gmail avec une autre adresse de reply.
> 
> S'il ne le fait pas tu te cr&#233;&#233; des comptes pop bidon qui ne sont jamais r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;s avec un nom d'utilisateur et adresse.
> 
> Sinon &#224; partir de gmail tu peux te cr&#233;er plusieurs identit&#233;s, et je trouve que &#231;a marche bien.




Pour ce qui concerne gmail pas de probleme. 

La question regardais plutot Mail.app. L'id&#233;e de creer de Pop bibons j'y avais pensait mais alors la je peut dire adiu a la sincronisation des me dossiers, en particulier celui des messages envoy&#233;s...

EDIT: problem resolu! Et voila la solution.

Dans preference mail il faut ajouter dans la case "adresse email" les deux adresse separ&#233;es par une virgule et sauvgarder a la fin.
La prochaine fois qu'on veut envoyer un message le choix des adresse est propos&#233;!


----------



## Meow the Catz (2 Novembre 2007)

Dommage que mail ne gère pas les identités comme le fait thunderbird alors


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

Ce fil vire aide Mail

pour la gestion des adresses de r&#233;ponses c'est d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233; ailleurs 
et c'est assez simple
il suffit  soit de cr&#233;er les comptes POP mais SANS activer la releve

Alors dans Mail  en redaction il y a un champ adresse qui permet de choisir librement
les adresses sont present&#233;es dans le m&#234;me ordre que celui de la liste de comptes

soit plus tech d'ajouter les adresses dans  le champ de compte gmail

tout ca a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233;


----------



## kertruc (3 Novembre 2007)

Question :

J'ai active le truc Imap sur Gmail et &#231;a marche super... (sauf que je ne comprends pas bien le syst&#232;me de "sur mon mac" et le dossier gmail en blanc...).

Par contre, si je repasse gMail en fran&#231;ais, &#231;a va toujours marcher ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2007)

normalement oui 
english us , c'est pour l'activation
(pour l'instant)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

&#199;a marche en fran&#231;ais aussi. 

Le dossier blanc c'est le dossier sur le serveur.


----------



## Meow the Catz (5 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ce fil vire aide Mail
> 
> pour la gestion des adresses de réponses c'est déjà traité ailleurs
> et c'est assez simple
> ...



Oui je connais ces manips... simplement thunderbird fait ça plus simplement, en autorisant des alias de compte, c'est plus pratique que de créer des comptes bidons sans relève, et je disais juste que c'est dommage que mail ne le propose pas...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

Dans Mail  ce ne sont pas des comptes bidons du tout
ils sont li&#233;s &#224; l'adresse r&#233;elle ( et le reglage smtp de ce compte r&#233;el)
l'envoi via cette adresse l&#224;  est ger&#233; par leur smtp respectif
 ces comptes bossent ( en envoi)


----------



## BulgroZ (5 Novembre 2007)

Personellement, je suis très content d'avoir enfin un support IMAP sous GMail. Du coup, je l'utilise via Mail à la maison (ou à son boulot pour mon épouse, qui bosse sur Mac, la veinarde...). Et via l'interface webmail à mon taf, sur un PC pro, bridé comme il se doit.

Je n'ai qu'une critique: quand je fais une recherche sous Mail (ou via Spotlight), je récupère chaque message en double. Une fois dans le dossier où il est classé, et une deuxième fois dans le dossier "All Mail". 
Rien de grave, mais cela nuit un peu à la lisibilité.
Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé comment éviter de faire les recherches dans All Mail, par défaut ?

Remarque : bien sur, si je met un même message dans plusieurs dossiers (c'est à dire si je lui met plus d'un tag sous le webmail), la recherche me le restituera non plus en double, mais X fois.


----------



## intra (5 Novembre 2007)

Juste pour montre que le time du fetching de gmail est vraiment tres aleatoir regardez mon historique de tout de suite (il est 16:19)

Mon, Nov 5, 2007 at 3:23 PM        No mails fetched.
Mon, Nov 5, 2007 at 2:23 PM 	No mails fetched.
Mon, Nov 5, 2007 at 1:23 PM	       No mails fetched.
Mon, Nov 5, 2007 at 12:23 PM	No mails fetched.
Mon, Nov 5, 2007 at 11:23 AM	No mails fetched.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

tiens truc marrant 
sur mes divers comptes (non gmail)  la releve dans l'historique gmail  est d&#233;cal&#233;e de 15 mns entre chaque compte
mais controle fait toute les heures sur chacun
(ceci dit c'est un peu du off topic)

pour intra la solution est de revenir &#224; une gestion classique des POP  ( releve directe programm&#233;e dans Mail de ces POP)
Parce que si ces &#233;changes sont si "urgents " c'est plus souple &#224; r&#233;gler.

( moi j'ai une autre approche , le mail n'est pas , pour moi , un outil de com d'&#233;changes  dans l'urgence, beaucoup trop d'aleas , &#224; commencer par tout simplement  les nterlocuteurs pas devant leurs messageries ou avec d'autres priorit&#233;s, d&#233;lais serveurs divers)
Pour le rapide il y a d'autres outils ( tchat+ t&#233;l&#233;phone)


----------



## intra (5 Novembre 2007)

Non je crois que je vais rester sur IMAP parce qu'il est bien pratique pour mes besoins (en gros sincronisation des mails sur des ordis differents). J'aimerais juste que au lieu de une heure le fetching passe a ...disons 30 mins . Moins, je pense, ca devient vraiement compliqu&#233; a gerer pour le(s) server(s).


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

tu sais tu devrais explorer les autres solutions imap gratuites ( le d&#233;lai de collecte autres comptes en est peut etre plus court)  
 la poste etc


----------



## just (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous,
j'utilise cet imap depuis quelques jours mais je suis face &#224; un probl&#232;me quelque soit le logiciel de mail utilis&#233; : mail ou thunderbird. J'ai des filtres de message ou r&#232;gle qui sont appliqu&#233;s lors de la r&#233;ception d'un message. Mais cette application am&#232;ne forc&#233;ment le message &#224; appara&#238;tre comme lu. A croire que le soft doit ouvrir le mail dans gmail pour lui attribuer un libell&#233;.
Avez-vous rencontr&#233; le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ?

fran&#231;ois


----------



## Meow the Catz (8 Novembre 2007)

Moi je crois que finalement je vais pas utiliser mail mais que je vais garder le webmail gmail qui est de très bonne facture. En plus avec le google notifier ça marche très bien 

Comme ça plus de problème d'encodage des mails, plus de problème d'enregistrement des brouillons, plus de problème de recherche spotlight qui te renvoie x résultats en fonction des tags ^^


----------



## just (8 Novembre 2007)

le probl&#232;me ne viens pas seulement de mail : je teste avec thunderbird et c'est la m&#234;me chose. J'imagine que &#231;a viens de gmail qui prend l'attribution d'une r&#232;gle comme l'ouverture d'un mail...
A mon avis la seul solution pour l'instant c la cr&#233;ation de boites mail intelligente sous mail...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

just a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> j'utilise cet imap depuis quelques jours mais je suis face à un problème quelque soit le logiciel de mail utilisé : mail ou thunderbird. J'ai des filtres de message ou règle qui sont appliqués lors de la réception d'un message. Mais cette application amène forcément le message à apparaître comme lu. A croire que le soft doit ouvrir le mail dans gmail pour lui attribuer un libellé.
> Avez-vous rencontré le même problème ?
> 
> françois



Je n'ai pas ce problème : les messages non-lus le restent.


----------



## just (8 Novembre 2007)

une r&#232;gle de mail redirige donc le mail vers une boite sans le marquer comme lu. On est d'accord...

Bon ben je vais voir de mon c&#244;t&#233;


----------



## just (9 Novembre 2007)

Je penses avoir trouv&#233; la raison finalement mais je ne vois pas comment arranger &#231;a : quand un filtre est appliqu&#233; &#224; un message il quitte la boite de r&#233;ception pour &#234;tre archiver dans tous les messages ; il n'apparait alors plus dans boite de r&#233;ception.
Je trouve &#231;a assez surprenant.
Avez-vous configurer gmail d'une mani&#232;re particuli&#232;re ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2007)

just a dit:


> Je penses avoir trouvé la raison finalement mais je ne vois pas comment arranger ça : quand un filtre est appliqué à un message il quitte la boite de réception pour être archiver dans tous les messages ; il n'apparait alors plus dans boite de réception.
> Je trouve ça assez surprenant.
> Avez-vous configurer gmail d'une manière particulière ?


et pouquoi ca te surprend?
C'est comme ca que gmail ( en ligne)  a toujours fait dés qu'on applique un label
Reception est alors pour les messages sans label


----------



## neopium (12 Novembre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Moi je crois que finalement je vais pas utiliser mail mais que je vais garder le webmail gmail qui est de très bonne facture. En plus avec le google notifier ça marche très bien
> 
> Comme ça plus de problème d'encodage des mails, plus de problème d'enregistrement des brouillons, plus de problème de recherche spotlight qui te renvoie x résultats en fonction des tags ^^



Le plus embettant, c'est que lorsque je reçois un mail taggé "Boulot", par exemple, il apparait non lu dans mail à deux endroits : dans la boîte de réception et dans la boîte "Boulot"... C'est pas très pratique puisque je me retrouve à ouvrir les mails deux fois dans deux dossiers différents...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2007)

ce qui est inutile , tu l'ouvres une fois et voil&#224;
( comme dans gmail)


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Novembre 2007)

Question bête : 

Il faut supprimer son compte pop dans Mail puis créer un compte Imap ? 
Ca me fait un peu peur de tout jeter comme ça (enfin je fait une sauvegarde là


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2007)

C'est ce que j'ai fait et je me suis retrouv&#233; avec mes mails en double&#8230;


----------



## Blogiver (25 Novembre 2007)

J'ai configuré Gmail en Imap sous Mail, çà marche nickel, mais quelqu'un sait-il comment ne récupérer que les entêtes des messages lors de la synchronisation ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2007)

J'ai configuré l'IMAP de Gmail dans Mail. Bien évidemment, tous les messages restés sur Gmail sont réapparus non lus (doubles). Je les ai tous lus et j'ai viré le compte pop. Maintenant, je n'ai plus que la version d'IMAP des messages.


----------



## tonio08 (20 Janvier 2008)

Quand j'envoie un message depuis Mail, le message envoyé apparait dans "Message envoyé" de Mail et dans "message envoyé" du dossier Gmail dans Mail.





Quand je vais dans le webmail gmail le message est bien dans "Messages envoyés" mais il apparait aussi dans un libellé "Sent Messages".

Comment faire pour que les messages que j'envoie depuis Mail n'apparaissent pas dans Sent Messages?


Merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

l'image que tu montres est...parfaitement norrmale

le haut reflete l'activité de messagerie Mail
Or tu AS envoyé via Mail

le bas reflete l'état de ton compte imap
(qui en synchro directe et reflet de ton interface en ligne)

or par défaut
gmail classe les messages envoyés dans 2 endroits
"All Mail" ( ou tous les messages)
et Envoyés 

et perso je n'ai pas de libéllé  en plus "sent "

et curieusement sur ta capture il n'apparait pas ( sous le nom sent)
----
je me souviens avoir vu , sur des  sites americains dédiés à google gmail, avoir apercu ce genre de chose

faudrait que je retrouve la bidouille  de réorganisation
De mémoire ca tient  au traitement couplé gmail- Mail des "BAL par défau"t  sur l'interface  ( en haut , en bleu)  et les libellés ( tag) en bas en vert et des bal-libellés visibles dans la partie Mail


----------



## intra (20 Janvier 2008)

Il ne faut pas tout simplement dire a mail d'utiliser les deux boites comme une? Dans le menu boite à lettre il devrait y avoir une ligne comme "utiliser cette boite à lettre comme...". Mais j'ai peut etre pas compris la question...


----------



## tonio08 (20 Janvier 2008)

tout fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai fait "utiliser cette boite à lettre comme" et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## vian (20 Janvier 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> tout fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai fait "utiliser cette boite à lettre comme" et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.



Excellent ! Je n'avais pas compris cela. Peux on faire la meme chose avec les dossier Spam de Gmail et de mail ou on risque de ramener sur le disque des spams déjà gérés par Gmail et fitrés "en amont" ? 

Les Brouillons, idem ?

La Corbeille ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

sauf que tu élimines un des interets de l'imap gmail - Mail
qui est de voir  , depuis Mail  sur Mail, les messages  dans les labels gmail  , sans avor à retourner sur gmail en ligne
encore que tu puisses faire la manip plus tard
( une fois) , le multi label non
Pour le multilabel faut aller en ligne


----------



## intra (20 Janvier 2008)

Un autre petit secret. Si vous allez dans les préférence du compte Imap sur Mail et dans Avancé vous remplissez la case Imap prefix avec "[Gmail]" (sans guillemets) vous allez avoir exactement les mêmes boites que sur le compte gmail sans avoir a voir la boite Gmail en plus (je ne sais pas si je suis suffisamment clair...essayez et vous verrez bien). Bien évidemment tout ça c'est pratique seulement si on a seulement le compte Imap sur mail...


----------



## vian (20 Janvier 2008)

ok intra, on saute une étape dans l'affichage de gmail imap, un niveau pas franchement utile, dc bonne astuce, merci !


----------



## vian (20 Janvier 2008)

de l'intérêt des sauvegardes et des fenetres de confirmation format "windows"...

Je viens de taper "Reconstruire" par erreur mon IMAP Gmail de 5000 messages... Débit de connection de base, obligé de passer par le webmail. 

Faites gaffe les amis...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

j'insiste sur un point car je ne suis pas certain que c'est compris

la hierarchie du haut est Mail
celle du bas reflete le rangement  compte en ligne

Si on veut agir  sur le rangement en ligne , il faut passer par la hierarchie en bas :les classement [GMail] +labels persos

en passant si on veut

- avoir un message dans plusieurs labels  via Mail
il faut dans Mail copier le message dans chaque label

si on veut mettre un suivi ( etoile) via Mail c'est ...le drapeau

et bien sur agir sur les bal-dossiers du bas , c'est comme si vous etiez en ligne
( donc on peut déplacer de "reception" à label (s)  , jeter, mettre dans spam , etc)


----------



## tonio08 (20 Janvier 2008)

intra a dit:


> Un autre petit secret. Si vous allez dans les préférence du compte Imap sur Mail et dans Avancé vous remplissez la case Imap prefix avec "[Gmail]" (sans guillemets) vous allez avoir exactement les mêmes boites que sur le compte gmail sans avoir a voir la boite Gmail en plus (je ne sais pas si je suis suffisamment clair...essayez et vous verrez bien). Bien évidemment tout ça c'est pratique seulement si on a seulement le compte Imap sur mail...


 oui mais à ce moment là je n'ai plus les libellés affichés sur le webmail


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

vous vous compliquez la vie , grave grave
  

edit j'ai oublié les smileys


----------



## BulgroZ (20 Janvier 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> oui mais à ce moment là je n'ai plus les libellés affichés sur le webmail



J'allais le dire.
Et pouvoir jouer avec les dossiers/libellés, c'est sympa.

D'autant plus que, coté Mail, on peut créer  des dossiers de dossier/libellé, ce qui évite d'être encombré avec des libellés utilisés peu souvent.
Quand on les regarde coté Webmail, ils apparaissent avec un "/".
(Do it, ce sera plus clair... 

Moi, la seul chose qui m'embête, c'est qu'une recherche dans Mail donne (au moins) deux fois chaque mail, puisqu'ils sont tous dans All Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

Dites , faut TROP rever non plus sur une adéquation *parfaite* des options de presentation et classement entre ce qui est un IMAP multi plateformes encore assez jeune ( quelques mois)  et un parmi d'autres logiciels de messagerie

L'esentiel étant que
-gmail soit en imap
-ca marche bien
( allez donc voir les archives sur certains autres imap et on en reparle)

google et gmail font preuve de dynamisme et sont à l'écoute des besoins des utilisateurs ( une des clefs de leur succès)

ca va encore évolué

 j'espère que la presence dans le directoire Apple ET google de Schmidt va accelerer une meilleure compatibilité avec...Safari
( toute personne faisant mumuse avec gcal comprendra)
Pour l'instant seuls Firefox et Gmail en english US donnent accès à toutes les fonctions de facon fluide


----------



## intra (21 Janvier 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> oui mais à ce moment là je n'ai plus les libellés affichés sur le webmail


Pour ce qui ont besoin de voir leurs libellés sur mail il faut renommer ces dernier sur l'interface web et mettre un "[Gmail]/" (sans guillemettes) devant le nom. Oui c'est sur c'est un peu moche sur l'interface web mais sur mail tout fonctionne bien...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2008)

mais on les voit sur Mail !

en bas


----------



## BulgroZ (21 Janvier 2008)

Réflexion faite, je préfère vraiment ne pas modifier Mail :
- je vois les libellés, sans être obligé les renommer
- le dossier [Gmail] ne contient que les deux dossiers que je n'utilise jamais à partir de Mail : All Mail (que j'aimerais masquer dans les recherches, mais tant pis...) et Starred (puisque le drapeau de Mail donne la même info)
Tous les autres dossiers ont disparu de [Gmail] , quand je les ai fait correspondre aux dossiersier standard de Mail : Junk, Draft, ...
Et du coup, les deux dossiers non utilisé sont discretèment cachés dans [Gmail] ce qui est parfait  

Bref, vive Gmail & Mail !!!!


----------



## nlex (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, perso j'ai a l'heure actuelle 5 adresses e-mail dans Mail et 1 Gmail. J'ai aussi des tas de dossier et sous dossiers, et j'utilise SpamSieve.

Serait il possible de tout passer en IMAP et de regrouper toutes les adresses sur une seule (en sachant que celle qui est 'officielle' n'est pas la gmail mais celle que dont j'ai acheté l'adresse).

Et si c'est possible est-ce que je risque quelquechose ?

Les fonctions d'antispam de google mail peuvent elle remplacer SpamSieve ?
Tout ça n'est pas dutout claire dans ma tête.

(pour info aussi, une adresse est Yahoo, une autre est No-log.org, une autres est une ancienne adresse je le la check plus mais pour voir mes anciens mails je suis obligé de garder le copte dans Mail, et la derniere est celle d'un de mes employeurs&#8230; pff)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2008)

Chacun sa tambouille coté compte

Concernant Gmail  la centralisation et le filtre antispam
un poil off topic 
gmail peut centraliser des comptes externes  POP non gmail  ( je crois que c'est 4 ou 5  y a rumeur que ca pourrait etre plus dans le futur, sinon se créer d'autres gmail au besoin)
regarder l'option Mail Fetcher dans l'aide Gmail pour le nombre actuel et réglages (simplissimes)
Les messages récoltés ( récoltés, pas forwardés du compte X vers gmail ,il y a donc  respect de toutes les dates titres destinataire et envoyeur) sont ensuite traités comme n'imorte quel messages gmail entrant
et dans mail ca arrive sur gmail mais je répète le destinataire reste le compte X
Si tu veux le facteur met tout dans la boite gmail mais pour le reste l'enveloppe reste la même

quand au filtre gmail.
Puissant. Très puissant.
Il fait parfois des erreurs ( on a 1 mois pour reclasser un spam comme non spam  hors du dossier spam)
En gros chez moi je ne recois plus de spam sur Mail ou presque
(contre des centaines à une époque)

Et les  très rares qui passent , le filtre Mail les repère


----------



## nlex (24 Janvier 2008)

merci pour les infos

Est-ce que ça veut dire que je peux récupérer tous mes emails via mon adresse gmail, mais faire croire que mes mails partent depuis mon compte mail '@zizi.com' ? Je pense que c'est possible via Gmail mais est-ce que c'est possible si je gere mes emails via Apple Mail (Tiger) en IMAP ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2008)

il est bien le webmail zizi.com?
Pas trop long à ...charger?
( oulàààà limite limite)
 
--
mode serieux
As tu bien exploré Mail?
ou bien lu ce qu'on a dit concernant la centralisation gmail?

le message entrant  non gmail
apparait dans Mail comme un message adressé à  mail '@zizi.com'
ensuite en cliquant " répondre"
tu as le choix des adresses expeditrices 
comme pour n'importe quelle  réponse ( ou creation de message)


----------



## nlex (25 Janvier 2008)

je ne suis pas sur d'avoir absolument tout lu non, j'ai pêché mon frère&#8230; 

sinon ok pour le choix des adresses expeditrices, ce que j'aimerais c'est ne pas avoir à le faire à la main à chaque fois ! est-ce possible comme dans Gmail sur le web ?

NB. un truc dont personne ne parle c'est que l'IMAP est quand meme moins rapide pour afficher les mails vu qu'ils va les chercher sur le web, non ? Je test le truc avec Thunderbird (trop peur de foutre la merde dans Mails pour le moment et c'est l'impression que j'ai&#8230


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2008)

par défaut l'adresse expeditrice sera 
-pour une réponse :celle à laquelle l'envoi fut adressé

-pour une creation
   soit celle en premier ( refletant les choix de classement de comptes dans les prefs Mail, qu'on peut changer à tout moment)
   soit si un message est selectionné dans une bal celui qui correspond


----------



## nlex (26 Janvier 2008)

intéressant, merci


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2008)

ce n'est pas du tout specifique à imap 
c'est le cas de tout message Mail


----------



## dolkychess (28 Janvier 2008)

Alors pour moi c'est une question de l'imap mais aussi à propos de mail donc j'espère être au bonne endroit...

Plusieurs questions:
- Pourquoi lorsque je reçoois un mail, il s'affiche tout de suite dans boîte de reception et tous les messages et pas dans les différents dossiers (qui sont les libellés de gmail). Pour qu'il s'affiche dans les dossiers je dois cliquer sur chaque dossier pour qu'il recherche les modifications.

-J'ai mes mails qui s'affiche dans boîte de réception   dans le dossier tous les messages de gmail  et dans un de mes dossiers  (libellés pour gmail). 
quand je reçois un nouveau mail il s'affiche non lu dans chacun et je dois les lire dans boite de reception pour qu'ils se mettent en non lu (en boite de recep) et je dois le lire dans tous les messages pour qu'il se mette en non lu (gmail). C'est un peu pénible. 

-Je ne vois pas bien la distinction entre boîte de réception et tous les messages.
J'ai l'impression que mes mails sont y sont deux fois. J'ai des bal intelligentes qui classent mes mails mais j'ai maintenat les mails en double... Un peu génant...

-Pourquoi mes mails envoyer sont mis en non lus.  

-Je crois qu'il n'est pas possible de supprimer des messages de gmail à partir de mail,non?

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2008)

on l'a expliqué et pas qu'une fois

Partie du haut c'est Mail

Partie du bas c'est un reflet de gmail en ligne

et par ailleurs je te signale que tu te trompes sur un point
tu n'as pas besoin d'aller dans chaque bal du bas pour nettoyer le lu -non lu

fais un test à prochaine reception 
( ou envoi test par toi , mais pas depuis gmail , depuis un autre)
tu auras du gras en haut et en bas

tu cliques un des gras et le marques en lu

ensuite tu vas au menu Mail
et là
*BAL/synchroniser le compte blabla-imap*

et ô stupeur
c'est fait
le message lu sera affiché en lu dans les autres dossiers


----------



## dolkychess (28 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour ta répons eet figure toi que j'ai lu et bien compris que mail c'est en haut et gmail c'est en bas. Par contre je ne comprends tout de même pas la différence. Moi j'aimerais pouvoir lire mes mails qu'à un endroit (alors on va me proposer de fermer l'ongle gmail pour faire plus propre mais ce n'est pas ça que je recherche)  et qu'il se retrouve que une seule fois dans mes dossiers de trie. J'ai envoyer un mail à moi même avec un critère de trie et je me retrouve avec 4 fois le mails dans ma BAL intelligentes. Pas cool.


Sinon effectivement les mails une fois lu quelque part sont bien nonlus . J'étais juste trop rapide. Je trouve que sur mon imac ça prend plus de temps pour afficher les messages par rapport à mon MB...


----------



## dolkychess (28 Janvier 2008)

Une petite question j'ai bien trouver BAL/synchronoser le compte....    sur mail de tiger  
mais je ne l'ai pas trouver sur mail de leopard.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2008)

dolkychess a dit:


> Merci pour ta répons eet figure toi que j'ai lu et bien compris que mail c'est en haut et gmail c'est en bas. Par contre je ne comprends tout de même pas la différence. Moi j'aimerais pouvoir lire mes mails qu'à un endroit (alors on va me proposer de fermer l'ongle gmail pour faire plus propre mais ce n'est pas ça que je recherche)  et qu'il se retrouve que une seule fois dans mes dossiers de trie. J'ai envoyer un mail à moi même avec un critère de trie et je me retrouve avec 4 fois le mails dans ma BAL intelligentes. Pas cool.
> 
> 
> Sinon effectivement les mails une fois lu quelque part sont bien nonlus . J'étais juste trop rapide. Je trouve que sur mon imac ça prend plus de temps pour afficher les messages par rapport à mon MB...


on va tenter d'expliquer autrement
 les labels gmail dans gmail en ligne ne sont que des alias ( le message n'existe "qu'une fois ")

il n'y a pas de label imap en ce sens dans Mail
la presentation Mail fait que Mail contourne cette absence en créant une BAL par label
et donc un message multilabel dans gmail sera dans divers BAL Mail


----------



## nlex (29 Janvier 2008)

Est ce que vous parlez des regles ? A l'heure actuelle en POP mais mails de distribuent dans des dossiers (par mot clefs) et j'aimerais bien retrouver ce comportement en IMAP ainsi que le contenu actuels de ses dossiers (mes vieux mails, donc).


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2008)

j'ai pas fouillé mais essaye !


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon je viens de passer le tout sur IMAP !
enfin mon gmail....

et il y a des choses que je ne comprends pas !

pourquoi : il me met téléchargement message 1/1 de temps en temps comme ça !??






pourquoi :  lorsque je supprime un mail dans mon inbox il va dans la corbeille locale et non dans la corbeille serveur !
pourquoi : cela met un certain temps avant d'être réactualisé ,??? (je sais qu'il communique avec le serveur mais bon) moi j'aimais bien l'instantanéité du pop !

et puis question complémentaire : une fois qu'il vient de télécharger mes 5000 messages, il n'a fait que les en têtes c'est bien ça ?? tout ceux que je veux lire, je dois les télécharger ? et quid une fois déconnecté ?? je ne peux plus acceder à mes anciens mails comme en pop ??


En vous remerciant pour vos éclaircissement 
Pharmacos


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2008)

Alala
c'est fou  ca
est ce que  par hasard Paharmacos n'aurait pas cherché des infos sur comment marche l'imap , ou l'imap dans Mail et difference entre partie en haut et en bas? 
Ou même... par exemple pas lu le fil??

(il devrait il  aurait ses réponses)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alala
> c'est fou  ca
> est ce que  par hasard Paharmacos n'aurait pas cherché des infos sur comment marche l'imap , ou l'imap dans Mail et difference entre partie en haut et en bas?
> Ou même... par exemple pas lu le fil??
> ...



J'ai lu tout le fil !

J'ai très bien compris la différence entre le bas et le haut 
Merci !

Mais le comportement de mon mail que je supprime, c'est ça que je ne comprends pas par rapport à l'utilité de l'imap !
Quel est l'intérêt quand je clique sur supprimer en local, que cela aille dans ma corbeille local et pas dans la corbeille distante ! de plus le mail est apparu dans "tous les messages" ?? quel est l'intérêt puisque je le supprime ??

Sinon apparemment d'après l'image que je vous envoie, il récupère les mails....mais bon je vais en avoir pour un siècle au moins


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2008)

quel iinteret de prendre gmail si c'est pour  perdre son temps  à supprimer des messages ebn ligne 
hihihi

ps  tu veux supprimer en ligne ?
tu supprimes en agissant en bas


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> quel iinteret de prendre gmail si c'est pour  perdre son temps  à supprimer des messages ebn ligne
> hihihi
> 
> ps  tu veux supprimer en ligne ?
> tu supprimes en agissant en bas




Oui j'ai bien compris !
Mais bon ca fait faire une manip supplémentaire.....et sinon je supprime parce que dans 20 ans j'aurais plus de pub que de mail 



Mail est occupé à faire la synchronisation avec le serveur.....j'en ai pour un moment !!!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2008)

franchement
c'est plus pratique de supprimer via gmail en ligne

comment?
tu taggues ceux que tu veux garder
et tout ceux non taguées tu vires


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> franchement
> c'est plus pratique de supprimer via gmail en ligne
> 
> comment?
> ...



:d Sauvage 
On va continuer......attendre que mail synchronise tout (s'il a fini ce soir) et puis on va commencer à s'occuper de ça 

Merci pascal pour ton aide 
Pharmacos


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2008)

d'ailleurs un point m'intrigue
comment se fait il que tu aies tant de pub?
tu filtres pas via l'antispam?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> d'ailleurs un point m'intrigue
> comment se fait il que tu aies tant de pub?
> tu filtres pas via l'antispam?



Si si je filtre mais dès que j'ai une ou deux pub......par mois c'est trop 
Et puis il y a des mail inutiles aux possible que je supprime genre les chaînes ou je dois mourir 300 fois si je n'envoie pas à tous mes contacts.....


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2008)

je vois un problème se pointer 
Imap dans Mail avec gmail on le sait c'est pas fluidité à 100%
Aussi nettoyer ses archives gmail ...en ligne , via les bal gmail Mail d'en bas c'est pas top

exemple
une de tes chaines
si par hasard tu l'as tagguée " joke" +" a virer"+ " a envoyer d'urgence sinon je meeeeeeurs dans 10 jours " etc

ben le nettoyage via les bal mail tu vas ramer
tu devras virer de plusieurs BAL labels
Alors qu'en ligne c'est ultra rapide
( touche  # et hop plus là)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Janvier 2008)

Je plussoie le fait de tout virer en ligne pour avoir un imap mail plus light


----------



## nlex (31 Janvier 2008)

finalement l'IMAP ça n'est pas QUE super pratique&#8230; :/


----------



## @ybee (25 Février 2008)

Ya un truc avec GMail en IMAP qui me pose un gros problème et je ne sais pas comment le gérer:

Les messages arrivent dans ma boîte de réception dans Mail + dans le dossier "Tous les messages" de GMail qui apparait d'office dans Mail, ce qui est un peu chiant parce que du coup il me dit toujours que le mail n'est pas lu ... or il l'a déjà été dans la boîte de réception !!

Une idée !?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2008)

@ybee a dit:


> Les messages arrivent dans ma boîte de réception dans Mail + dans le dossier "Tous les messages" de GMail qui apparait d'office dans Mail, ce qui est un peu chiant parce que du coup il me dit toujours que le mail n'est pas lu ... or il l'a déjà été dans la boîte de réception !!



Oui, si tu attends que les comptes se synchronisent, ton message apparaîtra comme lu.

Mais faut attendre un peu hein.


----------



## @ybee (25 Février 2008)

Aaaaaaah pas con


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2008)

@ybee a dit:


> Aaaaaaah pas con


Autre truc pas bete
( l'autre mot , depuis peu  est pour des visites officielles )

lire le fil c'est pas mal aussi
  

on l'a déjà dit
en haut c'est Mail 
en bas un apercu de gmail en ligne
tant que  toi ou Mail ne faites pas la synchro (en l'ordonnant au menu  ou en ouvrant fermant Mail )  , ce comportement décalé est normal


----------



## bandito66 (29 Février 2008)

Le comportement de ce dossier "Tous les messages" est quand même chiant. Quand on reçoit un message, le compteur de messages du dock le double systématiquement.
Il n'y a pas moyen d'exclure ce dossier du comptage des messages non-lus???


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Petite question :





Quand un mail arrive, il se met dans ma boite de réception.
Quand je le supprime, il va dans Corbeille --> Gmail

Sur le serveur, lui est mis un label : Deleted Messages (Gmail)

Lorsque je le supprime depuis ma corbeille de Mail, le message part de Mail mais sur le serveur, le label est supprimé et le message reste dans "Tous les messages" !

Comment puis je arriver à supprimer le mail de mon Gmail et de mon Mail en un seul coup ? 

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2008)

Au lieu de proceder ainsi 
tu le glisses directement dans la poubelle du serveur  dans Mail
en bas  de Mail  tu as les labels du serveur gmail imap

tu glisses tes messages dans le label  nommé *Trash*


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Au lieu de proceder ainsi
> tu le glisses directement dans la poubelle du serveur  dans Mail
> en bas  de Mail  tu as les labels du serveur gmail imap
> 
> tu glisses tes messages dans le label  nommé *Trash*



Salut pascal 

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de label trash !
J'ai un label deleted messages mais il ne contient rien ! tous mes mails supprimes sont dans Corbeille --> Gmail (correspondant au label deleted messages (Gmail) sur le serveur )

Donc il n'y a pas de possibilités de lui expliquer que lorsque je supprime....il supprime ! 


Pharmacos


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mars 2008)

je suis en interface us
ce que tu dis est étrange

car en bas tu as un reflet  de ce qu'il y a en ligne
dans la bal de mail en bas
celle correspondant à l'imap 
tu as  en déployant les sous dossiers

@ toncompteimap ( surnom donné dans mail)
=>bal [Gmail]
 dans cette bal tu as les sous dossiers
-tous les messages
-brouillons
-envoyés
-Spam
-étoilé -suivi
- poubelle

en dessous des bal correspondantes à tes labels persos


----------



## thegreatfab (31 Mars 2008)

bandito66 a dit:


> Le comportement de ce dossier "Tous les messages" est quand même chiant. Quand on reçoit un message, le compteur de messages du dock le double systématiquement.
> Il n'y a pas moyen d'exclure ce dossier du comptage des messages non-lus???



Voilà ! Moi c'est ce qui me dérange ! Le compteur de message n'est jamais juste.
Deplus, qd un message va directement dans un dossier par une règle, il est mis dans "dans tous
les messages" sur gmail et on a beau synchriniser, il reste toujours "pas lu" dans gmail (alors qu'il a été lu dans son dossier).

Bref, si qq'un a une solution


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2008)

comme déjà expliqué plusieurs fois c'est la gestion differente - dossier Mail - labels gmail
qui crée ca
il y a quelques bidouilles pour corriger postées sur des sites -blogs-forums branchés gmail googleries et Mail
( 99% en anglais)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2008)

up

c'est tellement simple que j'aurai du y pensé
tout est  réglable dans Mail !

preferences Mail /onglet géneral
réglage du dock => montrer  messages non lus "boite de reception uniquement"
au lieu de "toutes BAL"

( vu dans un commentaire d'un fil macosxhint)


----------



## BulgroZ (13 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> up
> 
> c'est tellement simple que j'aurai du y pensé
> tout est  réglable dans Mail !
> ...



Et pour encore plus d'options, je recommande le logiciel DockStar : génial quand on a plusieurs boites mail à suivre : perso/pro, monsieur/madame, etc...
Chacun a son compteur, et accède directement à ses messages.


----------



## thegreatfab (13 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> réglage du dock => montrer  messages non lus "boite de reception uniquement"
> au lieu de "toutes BAL"



Heu, oui mais les messages sont tjrs marqués non lu et cette option de voir le nombre réel de message non lu dans les différents dossiers était une bonne nouvelle option de léopard.

Bref,  le problème n'est tjrs pas réglé.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2008)

il est possible,probable, que ca nécessite redemarrage
et peut etre affiner par divers régles

maintenant si tu veux tu peux faire des recherches toi mêrme sur les divers bidouilles qui existent
un début là
( méfiance avec le script et toujours lire les commentaires)
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080405191647566


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2008)

C'est en anglais mais c'est très clair

BON topo pour régler les BAL et autres

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=2008041016554622


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Je viens de passer en Imap (avec centralisation de 2 autres boites mail)
Il y a un truc étrange, j'ai un label "famille" (c'est explicite) dans lequel j'ai très souvent des conneries (keynotes, photos débiles) et donc je les garde dans mon Gmail, mais apparemment, les  pièces jointes se synchronisent assez aléatoirement (j'ai environ une pièce jointe sur 2 qui n'apparaît pas dans mail alors qu'elle est sur Gmail, j'ai juste le message avec les Fwd: /:Fw:....). C'est normal ? (j'utilise mail 2.1.3)


----------



## chrisbi (4 Juillet 2008)

une question qui me trotte dans la tête...
j'ai 2 comptes gmail, tous les 2 en IMAP, sur mon logiciel Mail j'ai les Bals correspondant aux tags sur les 2 gmails...

par exemple famille et amis pour un comptes, mails pro et contrats sur un autre compte avec les bals correspondantes...

quand je dépose 1 email dans la bal prévue à son effet, cela devrait se synchroniser avec le tag prévu à son effet nan??? car j'ai l'impression que quand je range les emials de ma boite de réception dans sa bal correspondante, la synchronisation se fait mal sur le compte gmail imap correspondant...

quelqu'un pense que cela est normal?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2008)

coucou
si tu disais un peu quel est le problème exactement?
( si problème il y a)

parce que, "_j'ai  l'impression",   _en informatique_ c_a ne veut rien dire

Que se passe t il d'anormal?


----------



## chrisbi (4 Juillet 2008)

pour résumer:
des bals sur le mac, avec leur équivalent sur mon compte pro et perso.







J'ai l'impression que de mélanger 2 comptes faits que les bals ne synchronise plus avec leurs homologues gmail... dois-je tout recommencer?<img id="greasedLightboxImage">


Greased Lightbox&#8594;&#8592;+-&#8635;

Chargement de l'image
Cliquez n'importe où pour annuler

Image indisponible


<img id="greasedLightboxPreload"><img id="greasedLightboxPrefetch">


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

mouai... :mouais: l'IMAP c'est pas si simple que ça en a l'air...


----------



## iBapt (16 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment découvert une fonction qui m'a simplifié beaucoup de choses dans l'utilisation de mon compte Gmail en IMAP sous Maill.app.

C'est la fonction "Utiliser cette boîte aux lettre pour" dans le menu BAL, vous la connaissez peut-être déjà, mais cela pourrai peut-être servir à certains...

Par défaut la corbeille, les messages envoyés... ne sont pas synchro avec le même dossier sur le webmail Gmail, pour cela, dans Mail.app il suffit de sélectionner la cobeille qui est à l'interieur du dossier [Gmail] et d'aller dans le menu BAL / Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour / Corbeille

Voir la pièce jointe 18131


Il ne faut pas oublier de cocher dans les préférences "Stoker les messages supprimés sur le serveur"

Voir la pièce jointe 18132


J'espère que ça va aider certains...

A+


----------



## nlex (16 Septembre 2008)

Bon moi j'ai réussi ma migration je crois.

Un seul truc me prends la tête : Dans Mail quand je tape une recherche, chaque e-mail apparaît deux fois.
Quand j'affiche les BAL je m'aperçois que c'est parceque chaque message apparait dans la BAL 'Tous les messages' et la BAL 'mon compte gmail'

???


----------



## j-j (17 Septembre 2008)

Dans mail.app le message est dupliquer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Bon moi j'ai réussi ma migration je crois.
> 
> Un seul truc me prends la tête : Dans Mail quand je tape une recherche, chaque e-mail apparaît deux fois.
> Quand j'affiche les BAL je m'aperçois que c'est parceque chaque message apparait dans la BAL 'Tous les messages' et la BAL 'mon compte gmail'
> ...


En IMAP, tu vois les messages stockés sur ton Mac après la relève du courrier et ceux stockés en ligne. Si tu choisis de conserver les messages en ligne, c'est normal que tu les vois 2 fois dans Mail.


----------



## nlex (17 Septembre 2008)

ahhhh ok c'est logique !! Bon ya rien à faire donc&#8230;


----------



## nlex (17 Septembre 2008)

j-j a dit:


> Dans mail.app le message est dupliquer.



Dupliqué tu veux dire ?


----------



## j-j (17 Septembre 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Dupliqué tu veux dire ?



Yes sir


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2008)

par ailleurs il n'y a pas de duplication 
ce sont les mêmes mais vus sous des angles differents
ca tient à la gestion imap de Mail et... les labels gmail

( c'est déjà abordé plus haut dans le fil)


----------



## nlex (17 Septembre 2008)

C'est sur vu d'un autre angle c'est différent&#8230;


----------



## j-j (17 Septembre 2008)

Sur l'ordinateur de bureau, contrairement sur le serveur Gmail, les messages sont dans plusieurs dossiers différents par rapport aux "labels" sur Gmail et ils prennent bien de la place sur le DD


----------



## nlex (17 Septembre 2008)

Ya un truc aussi que me titille : est-il possible de faire en sorte que le clique sur 'indesirable' dans Mail, fasse le même effet que 'Spam' dans Gmail ?


----------



## j-j (18 Septembre 2008)

nlex a dit:


> Ya un truc aussi que me titille : est-il possible de faire en sorte que le clique sur 'indesirable' dans Mail, fasse le même effet que 'Spam' dans Gmail ?


 
Non, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## whereismymind (22 Septembre 2008)

Après lecture entière du Topic, je n'ai pas eu de réponse à mon soucis

J'ai bien compris le concept des dossiers du haut qui représentent les mails en local et ceux du bas les mails en ligne mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi le nombre de messages NON lus ne correspond pas.
Le problème est surtout visible pour les Spams qui peuvent monté jusqu'à 100 messages non lus et 0 en local. Y a-t-il des solutions ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

On va résumer : IMAP c'est vraiment pas tip top :rateau:


----------



## schwebb (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème avec gmail en imap.

Aujourd'hui j'ai passé un compte POP en IMAP:

- désactivation du compte POP dans Mail
- activation de IMAP en ligne
- création du compte IMAP dans Mail (sans suppression du compte POP, puisque je l'ai désactivé)
- apparemment tout se passe bien: le compte est créé instantanément, et commence à rapatrier les mails

Résultat: plantages à répétition de Mail. Mail rapatrie 256 messages sur environ 400, puis plus rien. Obligé de forcer à quitter après avoir vainement contemplé "Mail ne répond plus" écrit en rouge dans le Moniteur d'activité... 

Comme ça a planté plusieurs fois, j'ai supprimé le compte et j'ai laissé tomber.

J'ai créé un compte-test gmail, que j'ai paramétré en IMAP: aucun problème. Il reçoit et envoie (bon, juste deux ou trois messages-tests, plus le message d'accueil gmail).

D'où mon interrogation: d'après ce que j'ai lu dans ce fil, le nombre de mails à rapatrier ne semble pas être un problème (surtout qu'il y en a relativement peu sur cette boîte); alors, que s'est-il passé?

(Étrangement, la console ne recèle aucune trace de plantage; pourtant, après les différents crashes de Mail, un message a été généré, que j'ai à chaque fois envoyé à Apple).

Si l'un de vous peut m'éclairer, je le bénis pour 47 générations.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Octobre 2008)

ben recree le compte et recommence

Si ca plante  apres plusieurs tentatives on avise

detail
bien verifier , en ligne le reglage imap
( j'ai vu des cas ou les 2 choix etaient cochés)


----------



## schwebb (9 Octobre 2008)

J'avais déjà recréé le compte plusieurs fois.

Bon, je viens de trouver le problème.

J'avais oublié de désactiver le transfert POP dans l'interface en ligne... :rose:



Merciiiii


----------



## pascalformac (9 Octobre 2008)

héhé
je connais mes classiques gmail...


----------



## schwebb (9 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> héhé
> je connais mes classiques gmail...



Je vois.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

oyez oyez!

ca peut en interesser plus d'un

gmail labs vient de lancer un nouvel outil de réglage imap gmail

pour faire court 
ca permet de costumiser quels labels  sont pris en compte lors de la consultation-synchro





ca se passe dans votre section gmail labs


----------



## schwebb (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oyez oyez!
> 
> ca peut en interesser plus d'un
> 
> ...



Ah, oui, je l'ai vu dans les réglages. Je ne pensais pas que c'était nouveau: comme je venais de changer en IMAP, j'ai cru que c'était déjà là.

Mode déconnade: costumiser les labels, ça veut dire les habiller d'un costume?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Mode déconnade: costumiser les labels, ça veut dire les habiller d'un costume?


c'est pas la premiere fois qu'on me la fait celle là 

 j'ezzpllik aux zotres
je fais souvent l'inversion _custom -costum_ et bien entendu Carl a archetypiquement relever
Ceci  en droite ligne de " La psychologie analytique dans ses rapports avec l&#8217; oeuvre poétique " ( 1922)


----------



## schwebb (10 Octobre 2008)

Alors là, mes respects. Fallait le citer, celui-là. Doit y avoir trente personnes dans le monde entier qui l'ont lu, dont 29 sont mortes...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Alors là, mes respects. Fallait le citer, celui-là. Doit y avoir trente personnes dans le monde entier qui l'ont lu, dont 29 sont mortes...


hummm
1- de toutes facons tu me dois le respect en toutes circonstances
Point barre
non mého

et tu me respectes
(je le sais)

2- ta remarque , je sais pas comment la prendre
Enfin si , allusion à mon grand âge ,  de plus que  centenaire
J'vous raconte pas , j'faisais la navette  de reconciliateur entre les 2 ronchons ( Carl et Sigmund), c'était d'un fatiguant..

Déjà à l'époque j'leur disais _, p'tin pouvez pas Skyper ou Gtalker comme tout le monde?

_


----------



## schwebb (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hummm
> 1- de toutes facons tu me dois le respect en toutes circonstances
> Point barre
> non mého
> ...





J'imagine bien les deux sur Skype. Ils auraient adoré, j'en suis sûr!


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> J'imagine bien les deux sur Skype. Ils auraient adoré, j'en suis sûr!



et le tchatt
t'imagine !
J'vois très bien des chamailleries sur le sens  des smileys utilisés!
_Siggie ton smiley là , mega appollonien j'te dis
oh Carlito , et ton smiley là , giga  symbolique tibetaine
etc etc_

( on va arreter le off topic, sympa mais off topic)


----------



## schwebb (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et le tchatt
> t'imagine !
> J'vois très bien des chamailleries sur le sens  des smileys utilisés!
> _Siggie ton smiley là , mega appollonien j'te dis
> ...



Il aurait fallu un smiley-mandala pour Carl, et un phallique pour Sigmund. 

Oui, très sympa, mais effectivement, arrêtons!


----------



## Fynchi (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour
J'utilise Mail avec IMap et mon compte gmail. Mon seul soucis c'est que je travaille actuellement dans une région avec un accès internet très très lent. Et donc, je mets des heures à downloader certains fichiers attachés. Or, il arrive parfois que le download stop. Et mon fichier attaché est, par exemple, de 350k à la place de 2.5MB. Et même lorsque je me reconnecte plus tard, le download ne se poursuit pas toujours. Existe-t'il un moyen de forcer le check ou simplement le (re)download de mes mails (re-synchronisation). Le fichier est présent au complet évidemment sur la version online gmail.com mais pas sur mon ordinateur.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

si tu peux pas le voir en haut de Mail
( et donc le recharger)

au pire, dans Mail  il est toujours en bas 

dans ta partie 100% BAL  gmail  ( du compte)

(sauf si tu l'as effacé en ligne bien entendu)


----------



## BulgroZ (10 Octobre 2008)

Fabuleux ! la nouvelle option dans les Gmail Labs permet de supprimer le principal désagrément sous Mail : le fait que lors d'une recherche, les mails trouvés apparaissent en double.
Il n'y a qu' a masquer le label "AllMail"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2008)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Fabuleux ! la nouvelle option dans les Gmail Labs permet de supprimer le principal désagrément sous Mail : le fait que lors d'une recherche, les mails trouvés apparaissent en double.
> Il n'y a qu' a masquer le label "AllMail"


Mais si tu fais ça, tu n'as plus accès aux messages stockés en ligne.


----------



## BulgroZ (11 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais si tu fais ça, tu n'as plus accès aux messages stockés en ligne.



En fait, je classe quasi systématiquement mes messages à conserver dans des dossiers/labels. Donc tout va bien


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

d'ailleurs on peut voir Allmail comme le "superlabel"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2008)

BulgroZ a dit:


> En fait, je classe quasi systématiquement mes messages à conserver dans des dossiers/labels. Donc tout va bien


Mais comment fais-tu pour éliminer les copies des messages conservées en ligne et accessibles dans Mail avec le dossier "Tous les messages" autrement qu'en te connectant au webmail ? Parce que pour moi, l'intérêt de l'IMAP est qu'on peut faire le ménage en ligne depuis Mail.


----------



## Fynchi (11 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> si tu peux pas le voir en haut de Mail
> ( et donc le recharger)
> 
> au pire, dans Mail  il est toujours en bas
> ...



Je le vois en haut du mail, et je le vois en bas également. Mais il n'est pas complet et, même après avoir laissé mon ordinateur connecté pendant 1h, Mail ne semble pas vouloir se décider à relancer un download correct. Et là, cela arrive avec quasiment tous les fichiers dépassant les 100ko... ce qui est un peu gênant. Je cherche donc un moyen pour dire à Mail "Eh, c'est un nouveau mail, donc télécharge le (de nouveau)". Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## AppleGold (16 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,

Voilà j'ai un soucis, je suis très intéressé par la nouvelle option Gmail (cacher les labels), j'ai suivi vos instructions (passer en mode anglais) et je vois bien apparaître la section "Labs" mais quand je vais dans la section "Labels", mes labels n'apparaissent pas !! je n'en vois qu'une partie .. ça fait deux jour que je cherche et je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi je ne vois pas tous les autres pour pouvoir les décocher (comme sur vos exemples). Il est fort probable que j'ai dû sauter une étape ou oublier de cocher quelque chose mais là je vois pas ..

Si quelqu'un peux m'éclairer ..  Merci d'avance.

Voilà ce que je vois:


----------



## BulgroZ (17 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais comment fais-tu pour éliminer les copies des messages conservées en ligne et accessibles dans Mail avec le dossier "Tous les messages" autrement qu'en te connectant au webmail ? Parce que pour moi, l'intérêt de l'IMAP est qu'on peut faire le ménage en ligne depuis Mail.



Je n'élimine rien, je masque simplement ce dossier "Tous les messages" (AllMail) dans le mode IMAP, donc depuis Mail.
Comme je classe quasiment tous mes messages  un autre dossier/label, je les retrouve toujours dans Mail. Et je fais ce ménage à partir de la boite de réception (Inbox).

Cela dit, je reconnais que quand je veux vraiment rechercher un message ancien ou difficile à retrouver, je préfère me connecter à GMail et utiliser sa fonction recherche. Mais en général, la fonction de recherche de Mail me suffit, et est très claire maintenant que je n'ai plus de doublons...


----------



## AppleGold (17 Octobre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Voilà j'ai un soucis, je suis très intéressé par la nouvelle option Gmail (cacher les labels), j'ai suivi vos instructions (passer en mode anglais) et je vois bien apparaître la section "Labs" mais quand je vais dans la section "Labels", mes labels n'apparaissent pas !! je n'en vois qu'une partie .. ça fait deux jour que je cherche et je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi je ne vois pas tous les autres pour pouvoir les décocher (comme sur vos exemples). Il est fort probable que j'ai dû sauter une étape ou oublier de cocher quelque chose mais là je vois pas ..
> 
> ...



J'ai fini par trouver ... j'avais pas compris qu'il fallait activer l'option. Je pensais qu'il suffisait de passer en anglais (US) :rose:


----------



## stilobix (17 Novembre 2008)

Concrétement est ce possible de configurer mail pour qu'il télécharge uniquement les 50 ou 100 derniers mail? en gros exactement comme le fait le iPhone. Car pour moi il n'y a que dans cette configuration que le imap devient interessant sinon pour l'instant d'aprés ce que j'ai pu voir ca n'a pas vraiment grand interet. Il est beaucoup plus simple / rapide de lancer l'interface gmail directement.

Mais il y a peut etre un truc que j'ai loupé qui permet d'avoir une config imap comme le iphone dans mail ou thunderbird.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2008)

pas sur que ce soit possible

par contre un detail: Mail  fait ce que tu fais en allant toi même via un navigateur sur l'interface web, mail est connecté sur le compte ( mais sans passer par un navigateur, directement sur le serveur)


----------



## romloute (26 Novembre 2008)

bonjour, j'ai envoyé ce message sur une autre partie du forum et on m'a renvoyé ici ..

après avoir lu l'essentiel, je ne trouve pas de réponse à MON problème, je vous remets ce que j'ai écris dans l'autre post ...

merci à vous !

_Salut à vous

J'ai lu pendant une heure les fils et les sites qui parlent de Mail Leopard et Gmail Imap et je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon problème particulier ....

En somme, c'est tout simple, je voudrais, comme sous Tiger il n'y a pas encore si longtemps, créer à partir de Mail des sous dossiers pour ranger mes mails.

Par exemple, je reçois un mail qui me parle d'un certain concert, je souhaite créer un nouveau dossier "Concerts" dans ma boîte de réception pour y placer le mail que je viens de recevoir.

Autant ce n'étais pas compliqué sous Tiger et on récupérait même les libéllés dans Gmail. Sous Léopard, impossible de créer un nouveau dossier.

Les sous dossiers que j'ai actuellement sont ceux que j'ai récupéré lors de mon passage à Leopard (que je regrette un peu finalement, uniquement pour ce problème particulier, mais extrêmement pénible)

Si quelqu'un peut me donner une solution sérieuse et efficace (si possible) 

A bientôt ! Merci d'avance !

Je fais une petite mise à jour pour une petite précision.

MAJ : Je peux créer un nouveau dossier et ensuite le déplacer dans ma boîte de réception de mon choix, mais forcément dans un sous dossiers existant, et non pas l'intercaler dans la boîte de réception. En somme, je peux créer des sous dossiers dans les dossiers existants, mais pas de dossiers dans les BAL. J'espère que je suis clair._


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

déjà tu ne peux PAS créer de dossier dans reception
( et ceci sur aucun Mail n en pop ni en imap)


tu peux eventuellement créer des dossiers et sous dossiers en 2 endroits 

sur mon mac
 et ce sera sur ton mac ( en dur)

ou en bas dans les bal qui correspondent aux labels gmail
et ce sera en ligne 
( et créera un label en plus)


----------



## romloute (26 Novembre 2008)

OK, dans ce cas, pourquoi c'était possible sous Tiger, avec les labels retrouvés dans Gmail ?

Je pouvais très bien créer un dossier dans les boîtes de réception sans problème et je retrouvais les dossiers sous formes de label dans Gmail ...

Est ce le passage à Leopard qui empêche cette procédure, en savez vous plus ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

pas dans reception

en dessous


----------



## romloute (27 Novembre 2008)

Je m'excuse, mais j'arrive très bien à mettre un dossier dans la Boite de Réception lorsque je crée un nouveau dossier (qui se place en bas) et ensuite je le déplace dans la boite de réception. Mais cette méthode me permet de mettre le nouveau dossier dans un dossier existant et pas le placer en tant que nouveau dossier.

Désolé, mais vos réponses ne sont pas cohérentes.

J'en ai même fait une petite vidéo pour que vous compreniez.
Vous verrez qu'à la fin, quand j'ai mon dossier de créer je ne peux pas le mettre entre deux dossiers, pourtant, je peux le mettre DANS un dossier. Donc, si je peux mettre un sous dossier dans un dossier, je devrai COMME SOUS TIGER mettre un dossier dans la boîte de réception...

http://romloute.free.fr/forum/mail.zip

Merci de votre aide !

Je peux vous faire la même démo avec Tiger et vous montrer que les dossiers se mettent très bien dans les boites de réception et se mettent en label dans gmail ...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2008)

bon le zip s'ouvre pas chez moi
mets la video en ligne quelque part

ou faire des captures de bout d'écran que tu postes  c'est aussi simple
( et pas des enormes afin de ne pas surcharger le site)


----------



## schwebb (27 Novembre 2008)

Pareil chez moi: impossible de désarchiver, blabla, erreur 1, opération non permise.


----------



## romloute (27 Novembre 2008)

ca devrait être bon j'ai mis directement la video en ligne sur romloute.free.fr/forum/mail.mov

ce sera complétement en ligne d'ici 30 minutes.


----------



## romloute (27 Novembre 2008)

C'est en ligne :

http://romloute.free.fr/forum/mail.mov

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2008)

An ben dis donc !
c'est super 
( perso j'ai pas , ca se colle direct en BAS, dans les dossiers qui de fait sont les labels gmail)

donc je retire ce que j'ai dit
et faudra que tu attendes d'autres avis

 ceci dit 
tu devrais tester sur une autre... session 
avec l'imap ca ira vite et n'aura aucun impact sur les messages


----------



## romloute (27 Novembre 2008)

session gmail ?

c'est la même chose sur tous mes comptes Gmail ...

Alors qu'avec Tiger, ça passait niquel ...

Je ne suis quand même pas le seul à avoir le problème ! ??


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2008)

une autre session OSX ( autre utilisateur)


----------



## romloute (28 Novembre 2008)

J'ai téléphoné à Apple, et ce n'est tout simplement pas possible.

J'ai du prendre tous mes dossiers et les déplacer dans la partie en ligne de Mail (Gmail).
Alors que sous Tiger c'était possible.

Enfin, c'est maintenant réglé, mais je continue à trouver cela stupide !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2008)

Attends 
tu veux dire que Apple a eu cette stratégie imap suivante 

une fonction possible dans Tiger a été enlevée pour de fait revenir à la situation sous panther?
c'est très curieux


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

Hello ! Bonne année ! 

Petite question : est il possible de créer un bouton, une action ou quelque chose pour que je puisse en un clic archiver un message ! comme je le fais via le navigateur ?


Merci 
Pharmacos


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2009)

archiver comment?
enregistrer le message ( enregistrer sous)

ou simplement basculer le message dans tes bal du mac?
( celles de " sur mon mac")

un glisser déposer dans une BAL à toi  c'est trop dur?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> un glisser déposer dans une BAL à toi  c'est trop dur?



Comment je me doutais que c'était toi qui allait me répondre..... 

Oui il s'agit bien de glisser déposer dans ma bal du dessous celle Gmail > Gmail > All mail

Mais c'est long, il faut déplier le Gmail qui est tellement bien plié, il faut glisser déposer.....

Serais je devenu fainéant en 2009 ?

J'aimerais juste automatiser l'action....


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2009)

minute
tu te gourres 
glisser deposer dans les bal sous all mail ca fait bouger le message dans les labels sur le serveur
pas ton mac

c'est au dessus ( j'ai pourtant ecrit comme pour un nioube  , les bal  " sur mon mac"!!! , encore trop de pilules roses.... )

ps tiens pascal a ENCORE mis qu'un "L"


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

minute

si je bouge sur le serveur .... ça équivaut à passer mon mail en "archivé" ce que je cherche à obtenir .....  ... je ne veux pas d'archive "sur mon mac"


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2009)

minute
donc tout baigne
 ou est le probleme?


 sinon , si tu ne sais pas , t'as des filtres sur le serveur  ou des règles dans Mail ( dont déplacer vers...)


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

[MODE PASCAL VA SE MOQUER ON]

Salut !







Je voudrais juste un truc automatique pour glisser automatiquement les mails de mon inbox à All Mail sans avoir à dérouler à chaque fois le menu Gmail !
Tout ça dans le but de ne rien avoir dans mon inbox 

Merci

[MODE PASCAL OFF]

Allez donne toi à coeur joie Pascal 


Pharmacos


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2009)

et ce truc là je te l'ai DEJA donné par mp

tu filtres en ligne pour rediriger les messages entrants  vers les labels en courtcuitant reception

il n'y aura alors PAS de messages dans reception 
mais uniquement en bas

et de toutes facons comme déjà dit

il est inutile de "glisser de reception à en bas "
car ils y sont DEJÀ
(avec ou sans filtrage)


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

j'aimerais les lire avant qu'ils filent dans all mail !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2009)

tu n'as decidement pas pigé

 quelque soit ta facon de gerer tes messages ils SONT déjà dans  " all mail"
 tu n'as RIEN à faire pour les y mettre , ils y sont

( et ce que,  quelque soit ce que tu fais en haut: lire - pas lire -supprimer)


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu n'as decidement pas pigé
> 
> quelque soit ta facon de gerer tes messages ils SONT déjà dans  " all mail"
> tu n'as RIEN à faire pour les y mettre , ils y sont
> ...



Je sais 

MAIS sur l'interface GMail il y a un super bouton qui s'appelle " Archiver " et hop ton message disparaît de l'inbox.

Donc imagine que je veux lire mon courrier depuis un cybercafé : je me connecte via firefox (parce qu'ils n'auront surement pas de mac) sur mail.google.com et hop je lis mon mail et je clic sur "archiver" il disparaît donc de "inbox" puisque le fait d'archiver retire le label "inbox". Il n'est donc visible que dans "all mail"

Si je suis sur mon mac, je lance Mail, je lis mon mail et........ comment je le fais disparaître de mon inbox ? pour ne l'avoir que dans all mail ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2009)

decidement tu piges pas

dans un cybercafé tu te connectes via FF tu lis ton message et tu cliques archiver 


sur ton mail tu es dans reception 
tu cliques ton message , tu le lis  et..... tu ne fais rien 

il EST dans all Mail 
il est DEJA archivé
tu peux même le supprimer de reception si ca t''amuse
( il restera dans all mail)

c'est pourtant simple 
il te suffit d'ouvrir reception et All Mail pour le constater


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

Ok ! ok ! ok ! 
J'ai compris tout ça ! Je veux juste qu'il disparaisse visuellement pour avoir une Inbox pur


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2009)

bouton supprimer!!


ou comme dejà dit tu mets en place des filtres ( sur gmail en ligne) pour qu'ils  courtcircuitent  reception de gmail pour aller direct dans des labels
( et donc ne seront pas dans reception mail non plus mais QUE dans les bal du bas)


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> bouton supprimer!!
> 
> 
> ou comme dejà dit tu mets en place des filtres ( sur gmail en ligne) pour qu'ils  courtcircuitent  reception de gmail pour aller direct dans des labels
> ( et donc ne seront pas dans reception mail non plus mais QUE dans les bal du bas)



Ok ok ok !
Ce que je veux n'existe donc pas 

Merci  à toi pascal


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2009)

mais si !

tu veux une inbox clean?
tu SUPPRIMES les messages via le bouton supprimer*

( selection - supprimer)

ou tu n'utilises PAS la inbox 
point barre

----
*edit

en passant c'est exactement ce que tu fais dans le webcafé
car sur l'interface en ligne un message gmail entrant  est taggué" reception"  et autres labels 
( et all mail bien entendu)

en cliquant archiver tu SUPPRIMES le tag reception 
il est supprimé de reception
 pour etre dans All mail
( et les autres labels)

Dans mail c'est pareil


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais si !
> 
> tu veux une inbox clean?
> tu SUPPRIMES les messages via le bouton supprimer*
> ...




Yep mais via Mail, il me le tag en "Deleted Message"  donc il est bien dans all mail mais taggé avec deleted message  donc je ne peux pas le séparer de ceux que je veux vraiment supprimer


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2009)

Faux
tu n'as pas compris

" deleted message"  c'est le statut dans MAIL ( poubelle du haut) , pas sur le serveur

je crois qu'il faut que tu experimentes TOI MÊME !

d'un compte X envoyes toi un message sur imap
et supprimes le ( poubelle Mail)
et vide la poubelle Mail

ce message ne sera PAS effacé du serveur
il sera  dans " all mail"

par contre il sera effacé du serveur si tu le mets dans TRASH 
(en bas)


----------



## j-j (4 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Faux
> tu n'as pas compris
> 
> " deleted message"  c'est le statut dans MAIL ( poubelle du haut) , pas sur le serveur
> ...



Non il sera tager dans Gmail "deleted message" et automatiquement supprimer au bout d'un mois du serveur.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Janvier 2009)

j-j a dit:


> Non il sera tager dans Gmail "deleted message" et automatiquement supprimer au bout d'un mois du serveur.



Mais je veux qu'il soit archivé pas supprimé !


----------



## j-j (4 Janvier 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais je veux qu'il soit archivé pas supprimé !



J'ai bien compris.
Voir si dans mail on peut créer une regle pour l'expedier dans "all mail" une fois qu'il est lus


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2009)

> Non il sera tager dans Gmail "deleted message" et automatiquement supprimer au bout d'un mois du serveur


oui et non
c'est plus subtil et depend de divers réglages 

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=7401&topic=13287
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78892&topic=12920

perso  j'ai evité le souci en filtrant  90% de mes messages entrants qui sont déjà préclassés ET ne passent pas par reception Mail

( gestion entierement par le bas)


----------



## Ironfalcon (15 Janvier 2009)

mmmh je viens de lire tout ca, et j'aurais aimé savoir ce qu'il est recommandé de faire concernant l'anti spam avec Mail 3 sachant que pour ma part je suis en IMAP avec Gmail et Neuf.

Google recommande lui de désactiver l'anti spam du client et de laisser faire gmail, seulement voila si je tombe sur un courrier indésirable, je risque de devoir aller sur mon compte Gmail pour le signaler. N'y aurai t'il pas un moyen de faire que le signalement de spam par Mail 3 soit reconnu par Gmail ? (et Neuf au passage)

merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

hypothese d'école 
-indesirable Mail activé sur ton imap ou pas

-Apparition  dans Mail d'un message vu  comme desirable par gmail mais comme indésirable  par toi ou Mail

que faire?
TRES SIMPLE

Dans Mail
tu glisses ce message dans 
la BAL  spam en BAS
( entre Sent Mail et Starred)

terminé


----------



## nlex (15 Janvier 2009)

Apres avoir passés toutes mes adresses sur Gmail, installé l'IMAP sur Mac et iPhone et tout ça, je suis satisfait. Mais il y a quand même un désagrément majeur : avant je recevais tous mes mails instantanément alors que maitenant ça peut prendre (pas toujours) jusqu'a 45 minutes ! 

 Jusqu'a ce que Gmail veuille bien checker mes adresses mails quoi. Ya rien à faire pour augmenter la cadence sans avoir à chaque fois à aller dans l'interface pour checker ?

C'est assez chiant tout de même Surtout que j'avais lu nul part avant de faire le switch


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

c'est à toi de mesurer les avantages et inconvenients d'un service supplémentaire de collecte  offert gratuitement par gmail

( et qui n'a rien à voir avec ce sujet 100% imap, c'est  un service  géneral gmail , imap et pop)

avantages
tu fais rien 
ca filtre les spams

inconvenient ( mineur)
releve toutes les heures -45 mns


Si tu souhaites autre chose
dont relève  à cadence rapide
et bien soit tu cliques en ligne la releve instantanée  ( dans parametres de compte ) à chaque fois que tu veux le faire

 soit tu n'utilises pas ce service 
et tu reprogrammes tes adresses comme avant


----------



## nlex (15 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est à toi de mesurer les avantages et inconvenients d'un service supplémentaire de collecte  offert gratuitement par gmail
> 
> ( et qui n'a rien à voir avec ce sujet 100% imap, c'est  un service  géneral gmail , imap et pop)
> 
> ...



Biensur biensur, il faut voir que je suis venu à Gmail uniquement pour cette raison, je n'avais pas d'adresse Gmail avant, et je ne savais pas pour les 45 mn (lu nul part). Je dis pas ça pour me plaindre mais par ce que l'information peut servir à d'autres. Je ne pense pas que ça soit vraiment off-topic. Anyway


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

c'est inscrit nulle part officiellement 
mais information très facile à trouver ( blogs google ou groupes de discussions)

la raison en est simple
google peut ainsi modifier les cadences sans avoir à se justifier  ni modifier un manuel


----------



## Ironfalcon (15 Janvier 2009)

euh donc si je deplace mes courrier indesirable dans le dossier Spam du Dossier Gmail, Gmail les ajouteras automatiquement à sa liste de spam ? 

Javoue que ce serai super car j'utilise l'IMAP sur mon iPhone et mon mac et que le spam sur l'iPhone c'est ingérable 

Au fait : je ne sait pas si cela à été marqué quelque part mais depuis avant hier bouygues à autorisé l'IMAP sur son offre web and mail ^^


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

c'est tout l'interet de l'imap
tu es en liaison avec le serveur  et ca t'évite d'aller toi même sur le site
Mail le fait à ta place , pour tous types de manip , releve suppression , classement 

fais le test tu verras bien toi même!

edit
attention gmail sur iphone c'est un peu à part

le fil tu l'as remarqué est gmail imap via  les macs


----------



## Ironfalcon (15 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est tout l'interet de l'imap
> tu es en liaison avec le serveur  et ca t'évite d'aller toi même sur le site
> Mail le fait à ta place , pour tous types de manip , releve suppression , classement
> 
> ...



mmmh et plutot que de faire glisser mes "spam" dans le dossier spam de gmail, je ne peut pas faire que par exemple quand je clique sur indésirable il mette ce mail dans les différentes boites spam de mes compte IMAP, car j'en ai 3-4 d'actif sur Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

encore un qui n'a jamais regardé les règles dans mail...

*je te rappelle qu'il est *DE*conseillé d'activer le filtrage indésirable Mail sur les gmail imap

Mais si néanmoins tu persistes 
se servir des regles
ici avec doubles criteres ( A+ dans indesirables)
 + deplacement
et tu bascules les indesirables dans la BAL spam imap correspondante ( celles du bas)


----------



## cellobrutos (18 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour bonjour,
je n'ai pas réussi à trouver d'autres réponse à ce "problème" (qui n'en est pas un, tout au plus un désagrément).
J'ai configuré pon compte Gmail en IMAP, pour avoir la synchro avec mon MBP et mon iPod. Sur l'ipod, ça marche exactement comme je veux, c'est très bien. Sur le mac par contre, quand je lis un message dans ma boite de réception (plus facile que d'aller, pour chaque boite, dans "gmail -> [gmail] -> tous les messages"), et que je veux l'archiver, je fais backspace et basta, il se supprime de inbox et finit juste dans all mail. Oui mais seul problème, alors que j'ai lu ce message dans inbox, quand je l'archive, il redevient non lu dans all mail.
En soit, je m'en fous, j'ai lu le message, donc je sais ce qu'il dit, mais j'aime bien que tout soit propre et bien rangé et qu'il ne m'indique comme non lus que les messages que je n'ai réellement pas lus.
Même principe pour des messages envoyés qui deviennent subitement non lus dans all mail quand quelqu'un me répond. Comprends pas, d'autant plus que sur mon iPod, ça marche nickel, ce qui est lu est lu, et a fortiori ce qui est envoyé est lu aussi.
Désolé si ça a déjà été répondu...
Merci bien!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2009)

le décalage- lu / non lu apres des manips  arrive

en géneral un simple " synchroniser le compte blabla" ( menu Mail/bal/ synchroniser le compte blabla)
remet en ordre


----------



## fabio (22 Janvier 2009)

salut,

voilà j'ai rapatrié mes comptes pop boulot + perso dans gmail,
configuré mail en imap  : pratique, j'ai deux ordis + iphone, je gère mes mails plus facilement et j'ai ainsi une double sauvegarde de mes mails sur mes deux ordis (si j'ai bien compris...)

une petite question cependant : je n'ai plus de corbeille dans mail, 
donc les messages que je rapatrie de gmail vers mail, si je les supprime, ils disparaissent purement et simplement, c'est ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2009)

elle apparaitra à la premiere supression


----------



## fabio (22 Janvier 2009)

en fait non, je supprime un message, il disparaît,
si je fais - dans le menu BAL - aller à corbeille,
elle apparait mais elle est vide et tout les messages précédemment supprimés n'y sont pas,

bon, je peux faire sans, mais cela me chiffonne,

à+


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2009)

vide ca peut  s'expliquer par tes reglages ( de poubelle mail-gmail)


----------



## onlyyou (5 Février 2009)

yo all,
petite question assez heu... luxueuse... ;-)
j'utilise donc Mac Mail et Gmail (en ligne)
Le tout en imap.
Lorsque je réponds à un mail via Gmail (en ligne), la réponse est bien archivé dans Mac Mail dans les "sent messages" mais dans la boite de réponse, je n'ai pas la flèche qui indique qu'un réponse à été faite (comme si j'avais répondu direct depuis Mail)
Je sais pas s'il est possible de faire une telle manip (via les Label ?) mais comme c'est un système qui marche entre Mac Mail et Iphone, je me disais que peut-être...

Merci par avance !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2009)

il me semple que la petite fleche ( un gadget  Apple)  n'est que pour ce qui est redigé via  Apple , pas  un site en ligne
ceci dit 
tu peux voir du coté des scrips adds ons (  genre extension firefox ou greasemonkey si y a pas ce genre d'ajout)

et autre chose 
ne pas oublier que gmail est vraiment à l'écoute de ses utiisateurs-clients- marchés
( c'est en partie ce qui lui permet d'etre dans le vent, google ( gmail) colle à son marché)

ne pas se gener avec les outils de " feedbacks" ( votre avis blabla)

exemples 
ca ralait pour l'interface brute , ils ont mis des themes
ca ralait coté gestion des labels , ils viennent de la re-changer

d'ailleurs gaffe à un truc coté boutons
marqué comme lu est dangereusement proche de Delete -jeter
( le tout est  heureusement annulable )
par contre toujours pas d'annulation de vidange divers dont spam, ca viendra un jour sans doute


----------



## cgepner (9 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

tout d'abord, je vous prie de m'excuser si la question a déjà été posée. J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé de réponse exacte à ma question...

En très bref:

- J'ai plusieurs comptes GMAIL en IMAP paramétrés sur mail.app
- Je souhaite créer une boite intelligente qui scanne ces différents comptes avec plusieurs paramètres (destinataires...)
- Mon problème: Les boites intelligentes recuperent les mails dans ma boite au lettre locale ET dans les dossiers "Tous les messages" de GMAIL => tous les mails sont en double dans ma boite intelligente.

a noter que:
- j'ai PLUSIEURS conditions à remplir pour la boite intelligente, et seulement l'UNE d'entre elles doit etre remplie
- si je rajoute la condition "appartenir au dossier X Y ou Z", ca va donc m'inclure tous les messages de ces dossiers...


Merci bcp pour votre aide!

Cedric


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2009)

rebonjour
comme dit sur l'autre fil

essaye ca
sur ton compte en ligne tu as via glab ( la fiole verte en haut) acces  à un module " controle avancé imap "
qui te permet de donner l'ordre à gmail de ne pas scanner tel ou tel label


----------



## cgepner (9 Février 2009)

exact, je viens de trouver la marche a suivre complète ici:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=8581582
(en anglais)
merci!


----------



## whereismymind (14 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> rebonjour
> comme dit sur l'autre fil
> 
> essaye ca
> ...



Merci pour cette astuce !! C'est énorme, je peux *ENFIN* faire disparaître ce All Mails qui me pollue depuis le passage à l'IMAP.


----------



## Simon Ulrich (11 Avril 2009)

Bonjour. J'ai un problème. Depuis jeudi, je possède un iphone donc j'ai décidé de mettre mon mail app en imap avec gmail. Donc j'ai du supprimer mon bon vieux compte pop et attendre le téléchargement de 5000 mails...

Tout marche niquel, quand je lis les mails sur l'iphone ou le mac, tous se synchronisent. 

Mais mon problème c'est que sur la gauche, en dessous de BAL (boite de réception // messages envoyés).

J'ai l'apparition de "Sur mon mac" qui contient (draft "gmail 2" // Sent Message) "gmail 2" étant le nom du compte imap sur mon application mail.

Ca se n'est dans l'absolue pas génant, seulement pas très esthétique. 

Mais plus embêtant, en dessous, j'ai un dossier Gmail 2, qui parfois reçois des messages, et qui n'ont pas l'air de se synchronisé avec le reste. A vérifier. 
Ce dossier Gmail 2 contient un dossier Gmail qui contient  brouillons, corbeille, messages envoyés, spam...

Je me demandais qu'est que c'était que ce dossier Gmail 2 et surtout comment puis je m'en débarrasser ou le cacher. 

C'est peut être obligatoire en utilisant imap.

Je suis désolé de vous déranger .


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2009)

bienvenue
toi tu n'as pas lu le fil....
c'est expliqué en long et en large


----------



## whereismymind (12 Avril 2009)

Réponse juste au dessus de ton Post mon cher Simon ....


----------



## joxp69 (6 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> En passant
> il a y a pas mal de fils sur un sujet lié  Mail et imap et les réglages  et solutions



mais ou sont ces fils ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2009)

joxp69 a dit:


> mais ou sont ces fils ?


mais c'est que tu es grand comique toi!
tu es pile dans le principal
( tu sais il arrive que des moderateurs soient obligés de bosser pour justement regrouper des fils redondants sur un même sujet c'est sans doute ce qui est arrivé au dessus)

pour les autres qui eux ne  pigent pas
dans un autre fil
joxp69 a une galère es envoi ( et peste contre mac)

galère causée par sans doute 3 choses indiquées noires sur blanc par le rapport d'erreur gmail

 le port 465  (au lieu de 587)
 SSL non coché  ( au lieu de coché)
et erreurs d'intitulés destinataires


----------



## whereismymind (7 Juillet 2009)

GMAIL enfin en version non Beta, génial, toutes nos galères sont réglées à présent ...
Bon ok, je sors .....


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> GMAIL enfin en version non Beta, génial, toutes nos galères sont réglées à présent ...
> Bon ok, je sors .....


Bah concretement ca changera rien 


par contre google a de l'humour

si ca vous manque  tant que ca , glab a une option " back to beta " qui remet le mot sur l'interface



ca:


----------



## whereismymind (7 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bah concretement ca changera rien
> 
> 
> par contre google a de l'humour
> ...



LOL !! Ils ne manquent pas d'humour chez Google !! Après des années de Beta, faudrait pas trop brusquer les utilisateurs tu comprends !! Les gens aiment pas trop qu'on les bouscule comme ça


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2009)

google s'est expliqué sur  le pourquoi du statut beta , et depuis peu sur le pourquoi ils l'enlevent
( et sur tous les services courants)
en gros ca faisait parfois peur et freinait les "anciens" qui attendaient des versions finales


----------



## Membre supprimé 139315 (12 Juillet 2009)

*(je supprime l'autre sujet)*

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un macbook pro il y a quelques semaines, et je me suis décidé ce matin à utiliser Mail. Et c'est là que le drame commence...

J'ai utilisé la configuration POP dans un premier temps.
Tous les mails se sont rapatriés en local et j'ai créé un règle pour que les mails envoyés aillent . Mais je voulais garder les messages reçus sur le serveur de Gmail. J'ai donc entrepris de configurer Mail en IMAP, et j'ai supprimé le compte POP, avec tous les mails!

J'ai réussi à les revoir par je ne sais quel miracle, mais lorsque je les glisse dans "boite de réception" ou "messages envoyés", rien ne repart vers Gmail. De plus, lorsque je supprime un mail de spam par exemple, il disparaît puis réapparaît lorsque je reviens sur la catégorie.

Résultats des courses :

J'ai cette vue dans Mail




Je vois tous les mails dans "Tous les messages" (reçus, envoyés et spams, mais il est écrit 0 messages en haut!), aucun autre mail ailleurs dans Mail, et quelques mails dans "Deleted Messages" sur Gmail.

Une idée pour tout remettre en place avec une synchro Gmail/Mail?

*Et je rajoute : Comment ça c'est normal???*


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2009)

Vince_78 a dit:


> *(je supprime l'autre sujet)*


Ah? t'es déjà moderateur?
:rateau:

--
bn , à part ca je ne vois aucune anomalie

je pense que c'est ta perception de l'imap dans mail ( ou imap gmail dans Mail) qui est à revoir

les differences entre 
partie du haut ( Mail)
partie du bas ( labels gmail en ligne)

et partie du milieu 
tes propres copies en local ( sur mon mac et BAL persos)

vraies copies en local ( de ce qu'on voit, non t'as pas), ce sont justes des temporaires dans les caches)
---
lire ce fil


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Août 2009)

Une question au passage: est-ce que c'est seulement le protocole IMAP qui donne la possibilité à partir d'Entourage d'afficher une fois les mails lus sur entourage comme lus sur gmail aussi ? 

Pour être plus claire, j'utilisais jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur ce fil le protocole POP pour récupérer et envoyer des mails à partir d'entourage. Mais les mails que je lisais ne s'affichaient jamais comme lus lorsque je me reconnectais à gmail. 

J'ai donc changé pour le IMAP, ça a l'air de fonctionner (j'ai testé l'envoi et la réception avec plein d'emails à double), mais c'est tout de même un souci dont je voulais vous faire part...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2009)

la synchro entre actions via les 2 interfaces ( logiciel et  en ligne ) est la base du IMAP
et  précisement un de ses interêts


----------



## Alain55 (6 Novembre 2009)

Pascalformac, Merci pour ton dévouement.
Tu es un virtuose du clavier, mais honnêtement comprendre l'IMAP de GMAIL sur MAIL avec un fil comme celui-là est quasi impossible.
Si tu maîtrises la question, pourquoi ne pas faire une fois pour toute *une synthèse*. ?
Tu es sur le sujet depuis 2007 non ?:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2009)

faire une synthese avec un produit qu evolue quasi tout le temps c'est quasi impossible

exemple
cette semaine , hier ou avant hier, encore une evolution dans les reglages offline
(via gmail lab)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2009)

*Quels sont les paramètres GMail /IMAP recommandés pour Apple Mail 3.6 (Leopard 10.5.8) ?*

Je ne suis pas certain de saisir les formulations respectives des recommandations de GMail et des préférences de Mail.

*Je ne veux pas stocker sur le disque dur du Mac* les messages de GMail, juste les *consulter* via Mail.

Suis-je en conformité avec les recommandations de GMail avec les choix opérés dans Mail (copies décrans ci-dessous) ?

Recommandations de laide *GMail* pour configurer *Mail* en *IMAP* :

*Envoi :*
		*Ne PAS enregistrer les messages envoyés sur le serveur*. Si votre client envoie des messages via le serveur SMTP de Gmail, vos messages envoyés sont automatiquement copiés dans le dossier [Gmail] *Messages envoyés.*

		*ENREGISTRER les brouillons sur le serveur*. Si vous souhaitez que les brouillons de votre client de messagerie se synchronisent correctement avec l'interface Web de Gmail, paramétrez votre client pour enregistrer les brouillons dans le dossier [Gmail] *Brouillons*.

*Suppression :*
		*Ne PAS enregistrer les messages supprimés du serveur*. Pour les messages supprimés d'un dossier IMAP (à l'exception des messages contenus dans [Gmail] *Spam* ou [Gmail] *Corbeille*), seul le libellé est supprimé, les messages existent toujours dans *Tous les messages*. Votre client n'a donc nullement besoin de stocker une autre copie d'un message supprimé.

		*Ne PAS enregistrer les messages supprimés dans votre dossier* [Gmail] *Corbeille* car cela effacerait les messages dans tous les dossiers.

		*Ne PAS enregistrer les messages supprimés dans votre dossier* [Gmail] *Tous les messages* car certains clients qui essayeraient de vider ce dossier et n'y parviendraient pas. Cela peut engendrer un accès retardé aux messages et une consommation excessive de batterie sur un périphérique mobile.

*Publicité et spam :*
		*Ne PAS activer les filtres de publicité de votre client.* Les filtres de spam de Gmail fonctionnent également dans votre client IMAP et nous vous recommandons de désactiver tout autre filtre antispam ou de publicité dans votre client. Le filtre de votre client tentera de télécharger et de classer tous vos messages existants, ce qui risque de ralentir votre client jusqu'à la fin du processus.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2009)

ce que j'ai pour mon gmail imap avec la conséquence concrete suivante
1- Mail lit ( en cache)
2 Mail   ne stocke pas en dur 
( sauf si je glisse ponctuellement quelques messages que je VEUX garder en dur dans des bal perso section " sur mon mac)

3- jje laisse TOUT en ligne ( sauf brouillons redigés dans Mail)
sauf si je decide , ponctuellement qu'il en sera autrement

reglage avancé  dans Mail
seules sont cochées les 2 options poubelle

le reste est tel quel 
et options envoyés et spam sur  jamais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2009)

Mais si on coche dans Mail, _Placer les messages supprimés dans la Corbeille_ et _Stocker les messages supprimés_, les messages supprimés de GMail ne sont-ils pas *copiés sur le disque dur* dans le dossier _Corbeille_ du Mac ?

De manière générale, lexpression _Stocker sur le serveur_, employée par Mail, ne veut-elle pas dire que Mail *copie sur le disque local* les messages du serveur ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2009)

stocker sur le serveur ca veut dire stocker ...sur le serveur

encore une fois en mode imap
Mail n'est rien d'autre qu'une interface branchée sur le serveur et qui techniquement  garde temporairement les données en cache, PAS en copie sur le mac


----------



## The_Ecologist (13 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> stocker sur le serveur ca veut dire stocker ...sur le serveur
> 
> encore une fois en mode imap
> Mail n'est rien d'autre qu'une interface branchée sur le serveur et qui techniquement  garde temporairement les données en cache, *PAS en copie sur le mac*


Est-ce que cela veut dire que l'on ne peut pas travailler hors connexion avec Mail et un compte Gmail en Imap ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2009)

mais si !
c'est justement pour ca que Mail garde les données imap  entre 2 logs
(en cache)


----------



## boodou (13 Novembre 2009)

Je dévie peut-être un peu du sujet :
Si l'on souhaite utiliser Mail sur plusieurs ordinateurs, faut-il configurer en POP ou en IMAP afin que tous le messages soient relevés sur les deux ?
J'ai reçu un nouvel ordi pour mon boulot (eh eh, l'est tout beau le MBP) sur lequel j'ai configuré deux adresses mail professionnelles. J'ai aussi configuré mon email perso Gmail, ça a été en IMAP sans choix possible. Or sur mon ordi perso à la maison (G5 bi-pro sous Leopard) mon adresse Gmail est configurée en POP (mais ne reçoit plus rien depuis que je lis les mails avec le portable


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2009)

tu ne devies pas tu es en plein cas où le imap est la solution

(faut lire les fils avant de poster , y a souvent  déjà les réponses)

l'imap est FAIT pour la gestion multimachines


----------



## phoenixx (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ce fil, ça m'a permis de comprendre l'IMAP et de bien le configurer pour une synchro et un confrt gmail/Mail.app/iPhone optimals.

Une question cependant : est-ce possible de synchroniser gmail avec le webmail free en IMAP, et pas en POP comme actuellement ?

Ceci afin 

1) de ne pas avoir les mails marqués "non-lus" sur l'interface free zimbra alors qu'ils ont été lu via l'interface gmail.

2) de gérer l'IMAP free via gmail, surtout pour ne garder que les mails free importants dans un dossier, qui resterait sur le serveur free, afin d'avoir une copie de sauvegarde au cas où.

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2010)

il n'est ecrit nulle part sur l'aide  gmail-Mail fetcher que gmail gere les non gmail  en imap

elle ne parle que du pop


----------



## phoenixx (6 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien ce que je pensais... Tant pis !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2010)

par contre apparement tu peux faire l'inverse  sur zimbra
( aller chercher des imap externes via zimbra)


----------



## elephantbleu (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour!

Si j'ai bien compris ca que dit pascal, en fait si on décoche toutes les cases, on arrive au fait que Mail est uniquement une interface. Il lit les mails de gmail, et ce qu'on y fait y est répertorié de façon "transparente.
C'est à dire que si j'utilise gmail dans safari, ou si j'utilise mon adresse gmail dans Mail, c'est juste la présentation qui change...

Donc est ce que cous êtes d'accord avec l'affirmation suivante: si on est connecté à internet (donc qu'on peut lire gmail directement sur gmail.com) et si on a pas du tout envie d'encombrer son disque dur avec les emails, alors le logiciel Mail n'est d'aucun intérêt?...
(elle est surement fausse cette affirmation pour les macusers mais j'aimerais savoir pourquoi... en bref qu'est ce qu'on gagne à utiliser ce clent si on ne veut pas stocker ses mails sur l'ordi...

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2010)

elephantbleu a dit:


> Donc est ce que vous êtes d'accord avec l'affirmation suivante: si on est connecté à internet (donc qu'on peut lire Gmail directement sur gmail.com) et si on a pas du tout envie d'encombrer son disque dur avec les emails, alors le logiciel Mail n'est d'aucun intérêt ?


Non seulement, il na aucun intérêt si on ne veut pas encombrer son disque, mais il parasite le Gmail _en ligne_ avec des éléments propres à Apple (Apple To do). En revanche, si on veut sauvegarder sur son disque dur les messages de Gmail, il peut être utile (bien que la même fonction existe dans Gmail).


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2010)

elephantbleu a dit:


> , alors le logiciel Mail n'est d'aucun intérêt?...
> (elle est surement fausse cette affirmation pour les macusers mais j'aimerais savoir pourquoi... en bref qu'est ce qu'on gagne à utiliser ce clent si on ne veut pas stocker ses mails sur l'ordi...
> 
> Merci


pourquoi?
très simple

fais le comparatif toi même entre une rédaction en ligne
et sur ton Mail
 ( plus d'options, typos mises en forme  gestion de pj  sur mail )
et si tu veux garder un message tu le glisses en bal zone " sur mon mac"
terminé





Joël Pierre a dit:


> Non seulement, il n&#8217;a aucun intérêt si on ne veut pas encombrer son disque, mais il parasite le Gmail _en ligne_ avec des éléments propres à Apple (Apple To do)..


et il existe divers moyens de ne pas avoir les To Do   en ligne, si on veut

une des simples etant via preferences mail  d'assigner to do et notes en local  ( sur mon mac)  et elles ne seront pas vues par gmail en ligne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et il existe divers moyens de ne pas avoir les To Do   en ligne, si on veut.
> 
> une des simples etant via preferences mail d'assigner to do et notes en local  ( sur mon mac)  et elles ne seront pas vues par gmail en ligne


Dans les préférences de Mail, je nai que la possibilité de cocher ou non _Stocker les notes dans la boîte de réception._ Pas de _Sur mon Mac_.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Dans les préférences de Mail, je nai que la possibilité de cocher ou non _Stocker les notes dans la boîte de réception._ Pas de _Sur mon Mac_.


http://chealion.ca/2008/12/disabling-mailapps-to-do-mailboxes-and-quasi-debugging-mailbox-creation/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2010)

Concrètement, on fait quoi ? Parce que pour la simplicité


----------



## BulgroZ (10 Janvier 2010)

Coté simplicité, on va dans l'onglet "Rédaction" des préférences, et on y trouve l'option "Créer les notes et les taches dans :"
Il ne reste plus qu'à choisir la réponse "Sur mon Mac" 
(Et pour celles crées avant l'activation de cette option, on les fait glisser dans le dossier où se trouve les notes locales).


PS : je viens de regarder d'un peu plus près le lien fournir par @pascalformac. On y trouve la même chose :
"**EDIT 2: As far as I can tell this is akin to setting Create Notes & To Do&#8217;s in: to On My Mac in the Composing section of the Mail Preferences - which is FAR easier than messing with the plist file."


----------



## elephantbleu (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir
Question donc a partir de tout ça sur les éventuels avantages de mails. Est ce que c'est aussi pour utiliser les options comme "invités" dans ical ou bien se servir de "carnet d'adresses" que c'est aussi un avantage?
Pascal, pourquoi faut il cocher les deux cases concernant la poubelle dans "comportement des BAL? Instinctivement j'aurais dit que en "imap pure" je n'aurais...rien coché?...

Bien l'bonsoir


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2010)

rien compris


----------



## elephantbleu (11 Janvier 2010)

J'essaie de reformuler.
Je cherche donc les avantages à utiliser "mail" (le logiciel) en "imap pure" c'est à dire sans garder les données sur le mac (comme pascal, tu le suggérais).
Je me disais: aucun intérêt puisqu'il suffit d'aller dans safari et dans gmail.com
Tu me répondais alors: si il y a un intérêt dans les options de la rédaction d'emails.

Ma question est: n'y aurait il pas aussi un intéret à l'utiliser puisqu'il travaille avec les autres logiciels (comme ical par exemple: si tu cliques sur "inviter d'autres personnes il envoie des mails: les envoie t il uniquement avec "Mail" (le logiciel)? D'autre part, si j'ai bien compris il travaille avec ton carnet d'adresse (le logiciel) et non pas avec le carnet d'adresse de gmail?...

Je me disais juste qu'un interet peut etre de le configurer et l'utiliser était que dans toutes les applications mac qui permettent l'envoi d'email, c'est ce logiciel mail qui va s'ouvrir...

La 2eme partie de la question était: confirmez vous que pour utiliser Mail sans que les choses ne soient sauvées sur le disque dur du mac il ne faut cocher aucune case sauf cocher les deux cases qui concernent la poubelle (dans les "comportement des BAL")? (c'est ça qui me paraissait étrange.)

Esperant avoir té plus clair.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2010)

c'est comme chacun le sent
il y a même des gens qui ne passent ni par Mail ni par un  navigateur au sens usuel
et passent par la version " off line" de gmail
 c'est à dire une interface de gmail en tout point celle en ligne mais...sur le mac
( pas possible avec les anciens OSX)


perso l'interface de gmail en ligne j'y vais que  rarement ( pop ou imap)
 pour faire des réglages ou des filtres ou des  recherches très  précises
en pop pour ranger et verifier le spam , point barre
en imap , quasi jamais
je  fais simple je passe par Mail 

quant aux reglages chacun fait comme il le sent


----------



## Aeon (15 Janvier 2010)

Le passage en https peut-il être à l'origine du pépin que j'ai rencontré? je m'explique:

depuis avant hier, impossible de recevoir des mails, l'envoi marche (le destinataire reçoit le mail) mais il apparait comme "envoi en cours" éternellement sur Mail. pire, Mail a finit par se bloquer, faisant ramer à mort mon MB, que j'ai du redémarrer. après reboot, l'ordi ne ramait plus, mais mon problème n'était pas résolu: je devais consulter Gmail depuis Safari pour consulter mes nouveaux mails.

j'ai fini par supprimer mon compte Gmail de Mail, et je l'ai recréé dans la foulée. pour l'instant tout remarche, mais ça m'a un peu refroidit cette histoire. ce genre de pépin arrive souvent?


----------



## schwebb (15 Janvier 2010)

Aeon a dit:


> Le passage en https peut-il être à l'origine du pépin que j'ai rencontré? je m'explique:
> 
> depuis avant hier, impossible de recevoir des mails, l'envoi marche (le destinataire reçoit le mail) mais il apparait comme "envoi en cours" éternellement sur Mail. pire, Mail a finit par se bloquer, faisant ramer à mort mon MB, que j'ai du redémarrer. après reboot, l'ordi ne ramait plus, mais mon problème n'était pas résolu: je devais consulter Gmail depuis Safari pour consulter mes nouveaux mails.
> 
> j'ai fini par supprimer mon compte Gmail de Mail, et je l'ai recréé dans la foulée. pour l'instant tout remarche, mais ça m'a un peu refroidit cette histoire. ce genre de pépin arrive souvent?



Non. 

Et aucun rapport avec le https, à mon avis. Si ça se reproduit, vérifie bien tes réglages de Mail, en accord avec ce qui est dit dans l'aide Gmail pour Apple Mail.

Mais tu as eu le bon réflexe (recréer le compte). Tu pouvais tenter d'autres choses avant, mais c'est bien. Tu as dans ces forums d'autres exemples de manips «propres» pour se sortir de ce genre de situation.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

d'habitude ce genre de truc est solutionné en virant les caches et/ou refaisant une indexation

la re-creation de compte a enclenché une reindexation


----------



## Aeon (15 Janvier 2010)

Ok ok, merci. je peux vider ce fameux cache ou faire une reindexation comment? 
recréer le compte prend 5min (rechargement des mails inclus) donc ce n'est pas la mort, mais si on peut éviter d'en arriver là...

J'ai appliqué les réglages conseillés par Gmail, on verra si ça aide.


----------



## schwebb (15 Janvier 2010)

Aeon a dit:


> je peux vider ce fameux cache ou faire une reindexation comment?




Tu déplaces ces fichiers:

TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Caches/com.apple.mail et
TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Mail/Envelope Index


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

maintenant ce n'est plus utile
car l'indexation a été refaite à recréation

et les caches en imap sont en theorie  dynamiques

( mais  virer les fichiers  ne sera pas cause de souci)

--
edit 
et bien entendu faire ca Mail fermé


----------



## Aeon (15 Janvier 2010)

Du nouveau: j'ai à présent une petite pancarte triangulaire à côté de ma boîte de réception, qui m'indique quand je clique dessus un "web login required (failure)"
cependant BAL ne me propose pas de me reconnecter à mon compte... :mouais:
en recréant le compte Gmail j'ai d'ailleurs un problème pour valider/accéder à mon compte. peut être à l'origine de mon problème d'avant hier?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

Aeon a dit:


> Du nouveau: j'ai à présent une petite pancarte triangulaire à côté de ma boîte de réception, qui m'indique quand je clique dessus un "web login required (failure)"
> cependant BAL ne me propose pas de me reconnecter à mon compte... :mouais:
> en recréant le compte Gmail j'ai d'ailleurs un problème pour valider/accéder à mon compte. peut être à l'origine de mon problème d'avant hier?


difficile à dire

Si tu as que de l'imap
autant refaire AUSSI
- la plist Mail
TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Preferences /com.apple.mail.plist

-virer le log gmail du trousseau

et recréer le compte

( tout ca est abondamment detaillé en archive)


----------



## Aeon (15 Janvier 2010)

La connexion est revenue entre temps... au prochain bug je fais toutes les manip' conseillées. merci d'avoir pris la peine de réécrire tous ces conseils


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2010)

autre  possibiité
changer les ports du smtp ( y en  a 2  possibles, et prendre celui qui n'est pas celui qu'on avait, indiqués dans l'aide gmail)


----------



## bobange (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je suis désolé de poser une question qui a peut-être été répondue dans le post (que j'ai pourtant lu en entier).

Je cherche un moyen simple pour supprimer définitivement un mail en cliquant sur la touche Supprimer dans Mail.app. Je sais qu'une des façons est de déplacer le mail dans la Corbeille du dossier Gmail, mais je ne trouve pas ça très pratique.

J'ai essayé d'utiliser l'option 'Utiliser cette Boite aux Lettre pour Corbeille' de BAL, mais ça ne semble pas marcher. 

Si vous pouviez m'aider ...

Boris


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai mes comptes gmail en imap avec gmail.

Je sais bien que beaucoup de sujets ont abordé ce problème, mais j'ai essayé les méthodes et ça a très bien marché.

Aujourd'hui je viens de faire une erreur et j'ai supprimé mes comptes gmail sur mail.

J'ai retapé "inbox" dans l'option avancée de mes comptes (solution qui a marché chez moi), mais il y a toujours 3 dossiers de gmail qui reste. Les autres dossiers créés par Gmail ont été supprimé. 





Comment les supprimer ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

lire le sujet 
tout est dedans


----------



## EagleOne (19 Mai 2010)

Salut,

j'ai pas mal lu ce fil (j'avoue que j'ai pas lu absolument toutes les pages mais quand même j'en ai lu beaucoup  ).

je crois avoir bien configuré mon Mail pour utiliser l'imap de gmail. Mais j'ai encore un soucis. Alors que tout semble synchronisé (je dois avoir dans les 10 000 mails archivés dans gmail), Mail se met à télécharger des milliers de mails sans raison apparente... Je ne comprends pas bien.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2010)

Et où est l'anomalie?
Mail fait ce que tu lui a demandé !
il charge ( en cache) tous tes messages!
( reglage par défaut de l'imap)

etre plus précis


----------



## EagleOne (20 Mai 2010)

Ok mais une fois qu'il a terminé, est-ce normal que de temps en temps il se mette à importer plusieurs milliers de mails??


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2010)

comment ca importer???
t'as un dossier importation dans Mail?


Au sens strict il n'y a pas importation du tout
mais  comme déjà dit , par la mise en cache , tu as un reflet de ce qu'il y a en ligne
( et c'est  reflet de tout ce qu'il y a en ligne sauf si réglé autrement
donc si tu as 102478 messages en ligne
Mail " montre " 102478 messages
( mais ils ne sont pas importés au sens fichiers de message en dur comme avec un compte pop)


----------



## EagleOne (20 Mai 2010)

Oui ok pas importé mais mis en cache donc. 

Du coup ça veut dire qu'il peut très bien mettre en cache plusieurs fois un même mail? Je n'ose y croire


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2010)

nope
il n'est en cache qu'une fois
mais si tu le zigouilles  ou demandes à gmail de ne pas synchroniser certaines zones où il est , la fois suivante  le cache de ce message est enlevé

comme déjà dit de nombreuses fois dans ce fil ( lu ? pas lu?)
en imap mail est comme une fenetre de navigateur ouverte sur gmail


----------



## EagleOne (20 Mai 2010)

sisi je t'assure que je l'ai lu. Après quant à tout comprendre, c'est une autre histoire.

Ok bon bein on va dire que c'est normal. En tout cas tout marche niquel.

Merci pour ta patience


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2010)

ce que tu peux faire , c'est exclure des labels ( dossiers) de la synchro
 c'est selon les besoins de chacun

avantage : tu ne vois pas ce qui ne t'est pas utile à toi
inconvenient : la même chose abordée autrement 
 tu ne vois pas ce qui pourrait t'etre utile à un moment


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question, et j'avoue je n'ai pas lu les 15 pages du topic (je me suis contenté de la 14 et de la 15 ... sorry).

Quand j'ai reçu mon mac, j'ai dit à Mail que j'avais un compte Gmail, qu'il m'a configuré tout seul. Puis, j'ai modifié le serveur de réception en IMAP. Super, mais dans les préférences, c'est toujours marqué comme "Compte POP".

La semaine dernière, j'ai reçu un iPhone, qui m'a configuré tout seul mon compte Gmail. Ainsi, quand je lis un mail sur mon iPhone, il est automatiquement marqué comme lu sur le serveur Gmail.

Or quand je télécharge ensuite mes mail sur le mac, Mail me les marque tous comme non lus. De même, quand je lis un mail sur Mail, il n'est pas marqué comme non lu sur le serveur Gmail.

La question est (vous la devinez déjà) : comment faire en sorte que lorsqu'un mail soit lu sur le serveur ou sur l'iPhone, il apparaisse comme "lu" sur Mail ?

Pour l'info, je précise que j'ai le même cas avec Yahoo.
Merci à tous.


----------



## twinworld (17 Juillet 2010)

supprimer le compte déjà créé (si vous souhaitez garder les mails déjà téléchargés, vous les archivez sur une BAL de votre ordi : menu déroulant "BAL" > nouvelle BAL) et vous recréez votre compte Gmail, en décochant "configuration automatique" quand vous entrez vos données.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

C'était tellement simple que je n'y avais pas pensé. Maintenant, ça fonctionne correctement !  Merci beaucoup


----------



## Djangonico (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai parcouru ce long fil et me voilà perdu. Quand j'écris un mail depuis mon imac, il apparaît dans envoyé sous mac mais pas dans envoyé sous gmail, où je ne trouve nulle trace. Embêtant:  quand je ne suis pas chez moi, je n'ai pas accès à ce que j'ai envoyé. Des idées? 
Merci

Quoique là je pense à un truc, je vais voir...


----------



## tombom (29 Novembre 2010)

bonjour :
ouvre mail
dans la barre de menu "Mail -> preferences"
onglet "comptes"
puis onglet "comportement des boites mail" apres avoir selectionné a gauche ton compte, et cocher la case "stocker les messages envoyés sur le serveur"


----------



## Djangonico (29 Novembre 2010)

Ne cherchons plus !
Donc, je crois avoir trouvé: dans la config de mon compte sur mac j'avais deux serveurs d'envoi (numéricable et gmail) et c'est le premier qui était sélectionné. En sélectionnant gmail.smtp, ça m'a l'air de fonctionner.
Si ça peut aider.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------

C'est toutefois plus subtil: 
- smtp gmail: message sur gmail mais pas en copie (en dur) sur le mac, sauf à le voir par les libellés du milieu;
-smtp numéricable: en local, pas sur gmail.
Solution médiane?


----------



## tombom (29 Novembre 2010)

celle que je t'ai donnée ? as tu vérifié ?


----------



## Djangonico (29 Novembre 2010)

Nos messages s'étaient croisés. Oui je viens de cocher la case et j'ai l'impression que cette fois, c'est la bonne. Je vais confirmer par d'autres tests.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

Par contre est apparu sur mail app une ligne SUR MON MAC avec un dossier Sent messages (gmail) qui contient d'autres messages, les vieux en fait qui étaient avant seulement sous mac et qui n'y sont plus. Moyen de les remettre? Ou de virer cette ligne?


----------



## just (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'avais ouvert un topic mais bon celui-ci est plus approprié. Voici donc mon souci avec gmail : 


avez-vous remarqué que mail considère un label comme un dossier... mais que stupidement il considère que si un mail à plusieurs label, alors il est dans plusieurs dossier et le télécharge à chaque fois...
Je me retrouve comme ça avec un dossier mail de 20Go alors que ça pèse 4Go sur gmail !
Embêtant !

Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de solution. Vous si ?

f.


----------



## just (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour. 
Je me permet de revenir sur ma question car ce problème devient très agaçant pour moi : près de 22Go de mails occupent mon disque dur pour quasiment rien.
J'imagine que vous avez le problème non ?

f.


----------

